# Spartan Ultra/Sport Firmware update 1.8.26



## np31

*Details for March 30 release:*

*New features*


Interval training on your Spartan
Points of Interest navigation in exercise
Route altitude profile navigation
New power-save options in sport modes (low color mode and display timeout)
Power pod calibration support
Power pod crank length setting
10 minute and 12 hour HR displays (Spartan Sport Wrist HR)
30 days/7 days insight element on Suunto Movescount.com for steps and energy consumption
*Improvements*


More dynamic move summaries
Improved accuracy of energy, recovery time and EPOC calculation
*Bug fixes*


Fixed problem with distance in pool swim summary if pool-length changed during swim session
Fixed inaccurate (too large) ascent values from GPS altitude
Fixed problem with declination synced from Suunto Movescount
Fixed time zone update (Turkey, Cyprus and Tonga)
Watch blocked after receiving notification
Fixed watch face preview images
Added missing icons to lap views
Language translation fixes
Fixed direction of heading arrow route/POI overview screen


----------



## bulletcatcher

1,still,that's POI navigation during exercise.Not saving POI in exercise.somewhat disappointed.
2, power-save option during exercise is a saver at least. Before update,a best GPS accurate and glonass on will run off battery within 10 hrs.I tested in dense woods covered mountain trail.
3, when in breadcrumb view,push the down button,you can choose:your location、POIS and routes.
the last of two must be preseted,but the location check is beyond my expectation.


----------



## bulletcatcher

And I still dont used to choose autopause during tracking,afraid of ugly tracking data or sudden gps offline,which happened in my fenix3 many times.Can someone introduce your experience in this option?

just found,in breadcrumb view,hold the center button for a while (Not too long),the zoom up and down icon will appear so you can use the button zoom from 50m up to 1000km 。


----------



## Pegasus

No longer available, must have allowed a certain number then pulled it.

It was available to me this morning but I did a force update and it's back to old version without option for latest firmware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

I would still like to have an option to scroll over sport mode dispays when i am in pause during activity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

Pegasus said:


> No longer available, must have allowed a certain number then pulled it.
> 
> It was available to me this morning but I did a force update and it's back to old version without option for latest firmware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me, and I'm in the US.


----------



## Pegasus

Back available now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

Pegasus said:


> Back available now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, available for my SSU now. Yeehaw!


----------



## np31

bulletcatcher said:


> just found,in breadcrumb view,hold the center button for a while (Not too long),the zoom up and down icon will appear so you can use the button zoom from 50m up to 1000km 。


Nice !


----------



## Egika

what's this? Why is it not available for my watch?
Benn plugging in and out a few times. Always syncs nicely but never tells me there's an update...!?


----------



## Staba-san

From Suunot's site:

On March 30, the release will be available to an initial, limited number of Suunto Spartan Ultra and Spartan Sport and to all Spartan Sport Wrist HR. Beginning April 3, the update will be made available for all Spartan owners. This process will help to ensure the quality of the updates released. (If you have not received the update on Thursday March 30, you will receive it earliest on Monday April 3).


----------



## Egika

Argh... Not even a US VPN server helped, since they're still before midnight...
Anyway. That means waiting...


----------



## anto1980

I agree!!!


blizzz said:


> I would still like to have an option to scroll over sport mode dispays when i am in pause during activity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

Have you seen any improvements about gps, battery, menu lag, in general anything?


----------



## orks

Has the SSU got an off route alarm with route altitude profile navigation in this new firmware (1.8.26) as the AP3 got it in 2.4.1?


----------



## martowl

gousias said:


> Have you seen any improvements about gps, battery, menu lag, in general anything?


There are now new power saving features that should help immensely with power draw on long runs/ultras. One is to reduce the colors to a low power color mode, the second is power saving where the watch face will turn off if no buttons or taps, the time to turnoff can be adjusted. These should boost the run times for battery life and are quite clever. Next weekend I have a long skimo race and will try these out and report back. I did a long run in January and have an idea of battery life on 1 sec fixes.


----------



## martowl

orks said:


> Has the SSU got an off route alarm with route altitude profile navigation in this new firmware (1.8.26) as the AP3 got it in 2.4.1?


It does show whether you are off route but I do not know if there is an associated alarm, I will try to find out.


----------



## orks

martowl said:


> It does show whether you are off route but I do not know if there is an associated alarm, I will try to find out.


Thank you.Can it be manually adjusted?I mean,can the distance off route be adjusted for 10,15 m or it only shows the message on the screen that we are off route?


----------



## martowl

orks said:


> Thank you.Can it be manually adjusted?I mean,can the distance off route be adjusted for 10,15 m or it only shows the message on the screen that we are off route?


No, only a message but the route on the breadcrumb will show how far off you are.


----------



## cerzet

Spent some time setting up my new SSS sport modes. Maybe obvious and discussed earlier, but wanted to list what I feel is still missing.
1. I really don't need or want a navigation/breadcrumb screen every time GPS is enabled. Need to be able to delete it.
2. I would like to add graphs to custom sport modes, not possible now.
3. It should be possible to change the order of individual screens and short list modes, without deleting/adding them.
4. Custom mode for triathlon.
5. Multisport in general, saw it mentioned earlier, but couldn't find a mode. I want a mode for e.g. bike/run brick workouts, where the transition is recorded separately, like in a tri race. Long press upper button and choosing a sport seems very counter-productive, it needs to be pre-programmed. I suppose I could set up an unspecified sport as a transition, for now. But then again, the short list seems to be in random order/last used/edited or something. Don't want to mess with the watch, but train for a fast transition. Need to test this.

I do like the concept of a short list and sub-modes under each sport, a race and an easy run needs different screens. The different screen alternatives are also nice.


----------



## zvojan

_Fixed inaccurate (too large) ascent values from GPS altitude_

This bug has not been solved yet. Altitude is still to high at end. This worked just fine (every time) till 1.3.2017.

Here are my latest 4 move. All are exactly the same. Running from home to a hill and back to home. Time between start and end is 35 min.


----------



## martowl

zvojan said:


> _Fixed inaccurate (too large) ascent values from GPS altitude_
> 
> This bug has not been solved yet. Altitude is still to high at end. This worked just fine (every time) till 1.3.2017.
> 
> Here are my latest 4 move. All are exactly the same. Running from home to a hill and back to home. Time between start and end is 35 min.


Is that meters or feet? Mine is much better on 1.8.26 than on the prior firmware.


----------



## zvojan

martowl said:


> Is that meters or feet? Mine is much better on 1.8.26 than on the prior firmware.


Meters.


----------



## Sobul

Do somebody know, why is blinking two numbers in Steps and Calories summary view? In last FW there was only one numbers like average steps/calorie per week.


----------



## martowl

Sobul said:


> Do somebody know, why is blinking two numbers in Steps and Calories summary view? In last FW there was only one numbers like average steps/calorie per week.


It is a bug, several folks, including me are seeing this.


----------



## Jaka83

Did two shorter hikes this weekend and a bicycle ride this late afternoon and the altitude was messed up on one of the hikes and the bike ride. On the first hike the ascent and descend values were OK (according to the official Alpe Adria Trail GPX and internet site), the second hike had a messed up graph in Movescount but the ascent and descend values look fine. The bike ride however is totally messed up and I have a comparison of how the graph should look like since I do this run regularly.

_Hike ASC-DSC_







_
Same hike messed up graph:
_








_
Bike ride messed up altitude graph (the values are also almost two times what they should be)_








_How one of the previous FWs saw the same route
_








_How the Ambit1 saw the same route
_








There are some min/max discrepancies since I didn't always calibrate the Ambit1 for altitude, but the jist is there. The route has approx. 770 m vertical and is 38 km long. Spartan does a good job regarding the length of the track, but with the last update I am seeing problems with altitude.


----------



## Unperson

Same here. I live in the flat nether regions and the Spartan had me start at about 3m, which seems about correct, but when I got back home 10 kilometers later our home had apparently sunk about 20 meters. Seems like a bug if so many are reporting it.


----------



## jchl123

Unperson said:


> Same here. I live in the flat nether regions and the Spartan had me start at about 3m, which seems about correct, but when I got back home 10 kilometers later our home had apparently sunk about 20 meters. Seems like a bug if so many are reporting it.


Were you using your watch in exercise mode the entire time or just wearing it normally? If the latter then I suspect the change in altitude is due to the change in air pressure, while your watch has interpreted barometric changes as vertical movements - 20m is not a lot for weather changes. This probably won't happen if the GPS is on in exercise mode, in which GPS altitude is used which should be more accurate.


----------



## Jaka83

I would not say GPS altitude is more accurate. Usually barometric altitude is way more accurate if the weather is not changing rapidly. Changes in weather can easily be corrected with fused alti. Usually when there is a change in weather, for example a storm, the air pressure changes very rapidly and most humans are not able to move uphill/downhill that fast and the watch compensates for that. I know fused alti is a bit more complicated, but I would not say it cannot catch the change in air pressure while exercising.

But as you said leaving your watch in "time mode" does produce an altitude offset. For example leaving my watch on the desk during the night usually produces a 50 m offset in altitude for me. That seems to correct itself when I start the exercise as the watch gets it's rough GPS bearings and calibrates the barometer offset. Then the watch should mainly follow air pressure changes and not GPS coordinates - GPS should be checked if the air pressure changes rapidly to see if the person is actually moving that fast vertically or if it's just a weather change.

That's my take on things observing how the Ambits did it in the past, but I could be wrong.

In my bike ride case tho, the graph looks like it was GPS dependent and was jumping around like crazy. Or it could be that the barometer is somehow having data readout issues. I don't know what's going on in the background with the software in this case, so I can't saw which is true. Definitely a bug.


----------



## Hesy

Battery issue: Since this update my battery is draining like never before. 
I updated my SSU at 20H (8 pm) and waited until it was 100%. At midnight, +4Hr, the battery level was only 77% and this morning at 7 (without wearing it), there was only 26% left.
Anyone a solution?
Next Sunday I will run the marathon in Paris, but without a solution I can't use this watch.
Can I change back to 1.7.xx?


----------



## giesch_unleashed

Hesy said:


> Battery issue: Since this update my battery is draining like never before.
> I updated my SSU at 20H (8 pm) and waited until it was 100%. At midnight, +4Hr, the battery level was only 77% and this morning at 7 (without wearing it), there was only 26% left.
> Anyone a solution?
> Next Sunday I will run the marathon in Paris, but without a solution I can't use this watch.
> Can I change back to 1.7.xx?


I had the same issue after the update. Went from 80% to 25% in 7 hrs. After a soft reset the battery usage has gone back to normal.


----------



## Egika

What is a soft reset? The firmware re-flash?


----------



## giesch_unleashed

Egika said:


> What is a soft reset? The firmware re-flash?


Hold top button for 12 second, after you let go the watch reboots. Hopefully it fixes your problem.


----------



## SUPmission

Just got my watch back fm Suunto same week after a need for service. In that sense Suunto is still efficient handling hardware issues without question. But yet, I'm not too happy with the current state of SSU. Suunto should have held back its sales until all of this kinks is ironed out. Feels like I just paid €€€ for an overpriced kickstarter project. I thought it was going to be an update to my Ambit2 Sapphire and Ambit3 Peak Sapphire. But clearly its not. Lesson learnt. And yes the battery is draining like never before with this 1.8.26 update. Just laying on table for half hour drains it to 96% even after soft reset. Not impressed at all. Good thing I still have my Ambit3. Are they going to bring back workout mode into the Mobile App? I see Interval but it's only available in Watch but not mobile app. Not to mention the Movelink Apps which I use to use on Ambit is no longer compatible with the SSU.


----------



## Pegasus

SUPmission said:


> Just got my watch back fm Suunto same week after a need for service. In that sense Suunto is still efficient handling hardware issues without question. But yet, I'm not too happy with the current state of SSU. Suunto should have held back its sales until all of this kinks is ironed out. Feels like I just paid €€€ for an overpriced kickstarter project. I thought it was going to be an update to my Ambit2 Sapphire and Ambit3 Peak Sapphire. But clearly its not. Lesson learnt. And yes the battery is draining like never before with this 1.8.26 update. Just laying on table for half hour drains it to 96% even after soft reset. Not impressed at all. Good thing I still have my Ambit3. Are they going to bring back workout mode into the Mobile App? I see Interval but it's only available in Watch but not mobile app. Not to mention the Movelink Apps which I use to use on Ambit is no longer compatible with the SSU.


It's actually improving now, if you think it's poor now try being a day one owner like some of us! It was dreadful.

I agree with being able to create intervals and change sports etc in the app, that was great with the Ambit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giesch_unleashed

Pegasus said:


> It's actually improving now, if you think it's poor now try being a day one owner like some of us! It was dreadful.
> 
> I agree with being able to create intervals and change sports etc in the app, that was great with the Ambit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, remember when you couldn't even set an alarm?


----------



## Pegasus

giesch_unleashed said:


> Yeah, remember when you couldn't even set an alarm?


Yep, I think progress has been made 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPmission

Pegasus said:


> It's actually improving now, if you think it's poor now try being a day one owner like some of us! It was dreadful.


How would you know that I wasn't there since day 1. But instead I left it in the vault until 'it was improved'. Is it better now you think.. But still not half as good as Ambit.

We don't even have simple lap interval recording in Stopwatch mode.. And where is the countdown function??

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## BobMiles

Jaka83 said:


> Did two shorter hikes this weekend and a bicycle ride this late afternoon and the altitude was messed up on one of the hikes and the bike ride. On the first hike the ascent and descend values were OK (according to the official Alpe Adria Trail GPX and internet site), the second hike had a messed up graph in Movescount but the ascent and descend values look fine. The bike ride however is totally messed up and I have a comparison of how the graph should look like since I do this run regularly.
> 
> _Hike ASC-DSC_
> View attachment 11396698
> 
> _
> Same hike messed up graph:
> _
> View attachment 11396706
> 
> 
> _
> Bike ride messed up altitude graph (the values are also almost two times what they should be)_
> View attachment 11396722
> 
> 
> _How one of the previous FWs saw the same route
> _
> View attachment 11396730
> 
> 
> _How the Ambit1 saw the same route
> _
> View attachment 11396746
> 
> 
> There are some min/max discrepancies since I didn't always calibrate the Ambit1 for altitude, but the jist is there. The route has approx. 770 m vertical and is 38 km long. Spartan does a good job regarding the length of the track, but with the last update I am seeing problems with altitude.


My guess is you are using custom sport modes. I found that after update 1.7.30 you need to delete custom sport modes and set them up again. Otherwise the alti baro modes are not working properly.


----------



## Jaka83

Thanks, will play with that in the following days.


----------



## PTBC

zvojan said:


> _Fixed inaccurate (too large) ascent values from GPS altitude_
> 
> This bug has not been solved yet. Altitude is still to high at end. This worked just fine (every time) till 1.3.2017.
> 
> Here are my latest 4 move. All are exactly the same. Running from home to a hill and back to home. Time between start and end is 35 min.


Hill repeats, started from same place each time, Sunday before the firmware update so hoping it's better than this


----------



## martowl

PTBC said:


> Hill repeats, started from same place each time, Sunday before the firmware update so hoping it's better than this
> 
> View attachment 11410418


Mine is working better, against my judgement Suunto suggested to use Auto not Alti mode and I switched. I am not having the start/finish problems since I upgraded to 1.8.26 and switched all my recording to Auto from Alti. I run where there are some significant hills.


----------



## buenosbias

The compass declination bug, which confused East/West and +/-, has been finally fixed!

GPC accuracy has become so good with recent updates that I would dare to say that it may even surpass the Ambit3.

But I still have a complaint: altitude. Please take a look at the altitude graph from my yesterday's generic, quite flat run on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/930426353
See all those tiny wiggles? Must be a bug. "Altitude" is set to "barometric". The wiggles turn up consistently on very run.

Greetings
buenosbias


----------



## Egika

How can the altitude go from 570 to 600m and back when set to "barometric" anyway?
My understanding was, that with the barometric setting you tell the watch that there is no altitude change at all and every change in pressure is weather change.

Or is this some effect of the FusedAlti function???


----------



## buenosbias

Egika said:


> How can the altitude go from 570 to 600m and back when set to "barometric" anyway?
> My understanding was, that with the barometric setting you tell the watch that there is no altitude change at all and every change in pressure is weather change.
> 
> Or is this some effect of the FusedAlti function???


My understanding is that in this setting, altitude is measured barometrically, not by GPS.


----------



## Egika

...and I thought you set it to
- Altitude - every change in pressure will be treated as altitude change
- barometer - every change in altitude will be treated as weather change
- auto - depending on the speed of pressure change the watch automatically adjusts both (slow change -> weather, quick change -> elevation)


----------



## buenosbias

Egika said:


> ...and I thought you set it to
> - Altitude - every change in pressure will be treated as altitude change
> - barometer - every change in altitude will be treated as weather change
> - auto - depending on the speed of pressure change the watch automatically adjusts both (slow change -> weather, quick change -> elevation)


Sorry, my fault, the translation from German caused some confusion. The setting was such that altitude is measured barometrically. The setting is called "Höhenmesser" in German.


----------



## Egika

Ok. Höhenmesser should be Altimeter in English. Maybe what you are seeing (is it the same in Movescount btw?) is just sensor noise (which I agree should be low pass filtered in the watch...!)?
Have you tried the Automatic setting for comparison...?


----------



## buenosbias

Egika said:


> Ok. Höhenmesser should be Altimeter in English. Maybe what you are seeing (is it the same in Movescount btw?) is just sensor noise (which I agree should be low pass filtered in the watch...!)?
> Have you tried the Automatic setting for comparison...?


Same in Movescount, yes. I will try "Automatic" on my next run - thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## BobMiles

Are you using a custom sport mode and have you set it up before 1.7.30? I had to delete my custom modes and create them again, otherwise I got a lot of weird altimeter readings...


----------



## Jaka83

I am seeing the altimeter bug as well. I deleted all the custom sport modes and set them again, went for a bike run and my altitude graph is not smooth like it used to be prior this update.
Here's the same move with different FW and watch.

SSU latest FW ride no2








SSU latest FW ride no1








SSU previous FW








Ambit1








Barometer always set to Automatic and the weather change is mild since in all the moves it was sunny. The minor difference in start and end altitude is 4 m for the Ambit1 and SSU with previous FW. With the latest FW it is 6 m for ride no2 and 20 m for ride no1. Something is clearly wrong and it shows in the hiking moves too.


----------



## buenosbias

BobMiles said:


> Are you using a custom sport mode and have you set it up before 1.7.30? I had to delete my custom modes and create them again, otherwise I got a lot of weird altimeter readings...


I'm using the default modes. I switched Alti/Baro to "Auto", but it didn't change anything. The wiggles are still there. If I wouldn't dimly remember smooth graphs from the past, I'd guess the barometer is busted.


----------



## BobMiles

Ok I see it, too. But only in bike mode, allti set to automatic. I will try altimeter setting today and we'll see. 








Suunto keeps messing up, it's such a misery.


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> Ok I see it, too. But only in bike mode, allti set to automatic. I will try altimeter setting today and we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suunto keeps messing up, it's such a misery.


I don't see anything strange in this screenshot. These two steps in elevation are basically the resolution of the barometric sensor. This constant reading would only be strange if you actually went up a hill..


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> I don't see anything strange in this screenshot. These two steps in elevation are basically the resolution of the barometric sensor. This constant reading would only be strange if you actually went up a hill..


Hi! Yes it was a hilly ride, 7km.
Here is the same route while running:


----------



## buenosbias

Please take a look at these two moves of mine from January 28th and February 2nd:
buenosbiass 1:11 Std. Laufen Move
buenosbiass 1:13 Std. Laufen Move

They are on exactly the same route (out-and-back, one just a tiny little bit longer). Done with my SSU in exactly the same setup (default mode "Running"). But the second one has those strange wiggles in the altitude graph, while the first one hasn't. And the accumulated altitude gain has almost doubled.

So it's an older problem. But something seems to have changed in the few days between these two moves. I don't remember whether I did an update between them, but I guess so.


----------



## Jaka83

I forced a reflash of the FW this morning before leaving home and did a hike with the same settings as before - newly created custom hiking sport mode.

The altitude graph is OK now, but the freezing of the navigation screen still remains. Although it is different this time around. Anytime I would switch to the navigation screen, the breadcrumbs and progress on the route would freeze (turning while standing still or while walking results in the screen rotating - the screen just doesn't progress/go forward on the route). If I change to another screen, either by swiping or with the middle button and go back to the navigation screen, the progress would update and freeze instantly.

Maybe if I flash it again, this will go away too. Third time's the charm. 

Joking aside, I'll write to Suunto just in case they don't read this forum.


----------



## PTBC

Any thoughts on if GLONASS is ok to use now?

Tried a route with altitude profile seemed to go from right to left, would seem the other way around would be more natural to me.


----------



## martowl

PTBC said:


> Any thoughts on if GLONASS is ok to use now?
> 
> Tried a route with altitude profile seemed to go from right to left, would seem the other way around would be more natural to me.


The reason the altitude profile is backwards is because the Start/End POIs are likely at the same place, when you start the GPS thought you were done and navigated backwards. Unfortunately the Spartan does not ask which direction to navigate as does the A3P. So to solve this I make sure I am 30m or so on the route then start the nav...it will go in the right direction.


----------



## jhonzatko

Is it just a feeling or is the gps performance with the last fw really better? Does anybody have the same experience?


----------



## Jaka83

GPS is near perfect for me with the latest update, but there are other fundamental bugs introduced with this FW.

Whenever I use a route for navigation the altitude graph is wrong ... when hiking it climbs to a certain altitude and then flat-lines at that value - it's similar to the heart rate bug in the second FW update, with the difference that the cumulative ascent and descent is reported correctly. In short, the altitude graph is wrong, the value is correct.
When using the route for navigation during cycling, the graph is wrong and the values are almost double what they should be.

Both problems go away when I don't activate navigation on a pre-routed path.

Also while in navigation mode during hiking, the route does not update and it looks like you're standing still with just the North arrow and track rotating according to actual movement. In cycling tho, the track updates but the breadcrumb is updating every 3-5 sec with just a straight line from the last update point.

I hope this next one was a one-off, because I was only able to test it once this weekend.
Went for a hike on Saturday and when I got home I charged and synced the watch. After it was charged I disconnected it from the charger sometime around Saturday 8 PM and checked if it was 100% ... all charged. Sunday morning I didn't check the battery charge and left home to go hiking, like I always do. On the way to the starting point I got a notification that my watch battery was at 20%.  There must have been a battery drain of 80% in about 12 hours.

I did notice that the SGEE was updated in the morning and the Android app stated that the watch was connected - which is usually not the case, usually I'd have to start the app, press on "Watch" in the menu and then wait for it to sync and update SGEE.

Well, today it all looked OK and right now the watch is at 95%, which is totally fine for a normal day.


Let's hope Suunto fixes these bugs soon.


----------



## HarleyBoy

Anyone having trouble calibrating a Spartan Sport to a Tacx Smart trainer? I get speed and cadence from the Bike Pod connection, and although it connects to the Power Pod, it won't calibrate so I don't get power readings on the watch.


----------



## HarleyBoy

Anyone having trouble connecting the Spartan Sport to a Tacx Smart trainer? The Bike Pod connection on the watch receives speed and cadence data, but the Power Pod connection won't calibrate on the watch, so there's no power data during an indoor cycle.


----------



## Jaka83

HarleyBoy said:


> Anyone having trouble connecting the Spartan Sport to a Tacx Smart trainer? The Bike Pod connection on the watch receives speed and cadence data, but the Power Pod connection won't calibrate on the watch, so there's no power data during an indoor cycle.


It's been discussed before and it's not the problem of your sensor but a limitation of the bluetooth standard and how the watch reads data from the sensor.
To make a long story short: the sensor outputs two or three metrics, the watch only reads one or two depending on the type of pairing and what you choose to read in the sport mode setup. The BT connection does not allow two pairings from the same device to be used at the same time - hence only power or only speed+cadence works. To clarify - you pair your sensor with the watch in power pod mode and bike pod mode and only one can be used at the same time because it's the same sensor. If the watch was programmed in a way to receive power+speed+cadence from the same sensor, let's say a new kind of sensor type other than the existing bike pod and power pod, then you would get all three metrics. Somebody at Suunto needs to see this and be smart about it. I've opened multiple support tickets regarding this issue and supported my findings with test data but every time I get the generic "We will forward your case to the engineers..." answer and nothing happens.

I have the exact same problem with my indoor trainer sensor and am surprised that nobody with an Ambit 3 hasn't complained about this since it's been around for so long. Obviously the A3P is only used for running and outdoor adventure sports.


----------



## PTBC

martowl said:


> The reason the altitude profile is backwards is because the Start/End POIs are likely at the same place, when you start the GPS thought you were done and navigated backwards. Unfortunately the Spartan does not ask which direction to navigate as does the A3P. So to solve this I make sure I am 30m or so on the route then start the nav...it will go in the right direction.


Thanks, figured it was something like that, but good to know. So far I like the POI navigation, but route navigation seems buggy as others have already pointed out


----------



## PTBC

I'm finding syncing to be flaky again since the update, can take a couple of attempts including shutting down ios app and restarting it


----------



## HarleyBoy

Thanks Jaka83. Seems crazy that a 2017 smart watch can't do something as simple as talk to an indoor smart trainer. Especially because I upgraded to the Spartan Sport from an Ambit 2S which picked up Power, Speed and Cadence from the very same indoor smart trainer. Though BT was supposed to be smarter than Ant+ ???


----------



## Jaka83

HarleyBoy said:


> Thanks Jaka83. Seems crazy that a 2017 smart watch can't do something as simple as talk to an indoor smart trainer. Especially because I upgraded to the Spartan Sport from an Ambit 2S which picked up Power, Speed and Cadence from the very same indoor smart trainer. Though BT was supposed to be smarter than Ant+ ???


I know, right! ANT+ is better when it comes to connecting to the same sensor twice, as a matter of fact you can pair the same sensor to two different watches via ANT+ and it will function perfectly fine. I upgraded from an Ambit1 which also had ANT+ and everything worked fine. On the other hand BT has other advantages too.

As I said many times before, it's odd that this feature of connecting a smart sensor with power, cadence and speed readings hasn't been implemented yet - not in the A3 nor the Spartan line of products.


----------



## Egika

Which advantages does BT have?


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> Which advantages does BT have?


Less expensive, Garmin owns Ant+ and most phones have BT chips but not Ant+ chips so no need for an extra dongle to connect. But Jaka83 is correct BT allows one master and Ant+ many. My understanding is the next BT iteration will solve this issue.


----------



## Egika

So it basically comes down to the price. Function wise there seems to be no advantage...


----------



## martowl

PTBC said:


> I'm finding syncing to be flaky again since the update, can take a couple of attempts including shutting down ios app and restarting it


I have been having syncing problems too and now noticed that it may be dependent on the speed of the internet connection. A recent ski touring move for me was a race this past Saturday of a little over 8h long so lots of data. Attempts to sync over cellular connection 5 times! failed with a solid LTE signal. First attempt on WiFi was successful. So, I wonder if the communication between the server and the watch is an issue when using the app to sync. Never had this issue with my A3P.


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> So it basically comes down to the price. Function wise there seems to be no advantage...


I am no expert but I think BT will be more adaptable and is moving forward while Ant+ is older tech and limited, why most are investing in BT and dropping Ant+


----------



## Egika

Right now it looks like BT is much more limited for the thing we do with it in our watches...
In the future it may swing towards BT, but so far I am still waiting for technical advantages of BT today.


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> Right now it looks like BT is much more limited for the thing we do with it in our watches...
> In the future it may swing towards BT, but so far I am still waiting for technical advantages of BT today.


You are absolutely correct and I like reading your deadly accurate posts!
Suunto jumped onto BT early and has not looked back. For those with Ant+ bike powermeters or older Ant+ sensors this is certainly an issue. Even Garmin in the f5 series has implemented BT despite the fact they own Ant+. In a year or two I suspect there will be few Ant+ products produced that are not BT compatible.


----------



## Egika

OK, seems we got that sorted out - sorry for being a pain in the neck 

Anyway, I don't have any power sensors and are happy with my BT foot pods so far that I had to get for the Spartan.


----------



## HarleyBoy

Did some homework and not sure if any of you know about the _CABLE_, an Ant+ to Bluetooth bridge. It's the size of a heart rate monitor and the guy who reviews it (Athletic Tech Review) says it picks up power, speed and cadence from an Ant+ indoor trainer and converts it to BT. The company that makes it is North Pole Engineering. If I understand it correctly, the accompanying app does the conversion and sends the signal onwards, possibly for my fancy new Spartan to pick up. Might buy one and see if it works....


----------



## martowl

HarleyBoy said:


> Did some homework and not sure if any of you know about the _CABLE_, an Ant+ to Bluetooth bridge. It's the size of a heart rate monitor and the guy who reviews it (Athletic Tech Review) says it picks up power, speed and cadence from an Ant+ indoor trainer and converts it to BT. The company that makes it is North Pole Engineering. If I understand it correctly, the accompanying app does the conversion and sends the signal onwards, possibly for my fancy new Spartan to pick up. Might buy one and see if it works....


There are a few others as well that will bridge. I expect and hope that Suunto will configure the firmware to allow power to be transmitted when either a bike speed/cadence/power unit is paired or when a footpod/power unit is paired. Suunto did configure the first Stryd version (Pioneer) to transmit power when paired only as an HR monitor so I am hoping this will occur. The folks at Stryd have told me Suunto is planning to do what I stated.


----------



## newtonfb

Is the new route navigation based on your imported route or still like the old ambit series "how the crow flies"?


----------



## Jaka83

BT version 5 allows two connections to the same device, but it is a hardware thing, so probably the next version of a Suunto watch might get it. As it is now, the only device I know of that has BT 5 is the Samsung Galaxy S8 and the S8+.
Snip from "Trusted Reviews":


> Bluetooth 5.0 also promises twice the data transfer speed of the previous version.However, perhaps most excitingly, Bluetooth 5.0 has enough bandwidth to support two sets of wireless devices at the same time.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

newtonfb said:


> Is the new route navigation based on your imported route or still like the old ambit series "how the crow flies"?


Neither really. Imported routes are displayed as a breadcrumb and there is no way to see how far it is to the next waypoint. The only way to do this is to navigate to a POI when it is definitely direct distance. There is no warning as you come close or attain waypoints.

The Spartan is still not as useful as the Ambit series for remote trips.

There is also the problem that when the battery is deplete the watch is useless until charge.


----------



## Paulchen4711

Guys,

I read this thread carefully but couldn't find an answer on this one: I'm using SSU together with stryd footpod. But thanks to this "auto calibration" feature SSU overwrites the perfect data from stryd (pace, distance). Today I was running 7 laps on a athletic field while stryd measured perfect 2.800 m (shown in the stryd app) and SSU makes 3.040 out of this. Now my questions:

- Can you switch off auto-calibration? (Apparently re-pairing doesn't help at all!)
- Can you set calibration factor manually? 
- Is anyone experiencing the same issue or am I the only one...

Thanks for your help...

BR Paulchen


----------



## PTBC

Philip Onayeti said:


> Neither really. Imported routes are displayed as a breadcrumb and there is no way to see how far it is to the next waypoint. The only way to do this is to navigate to a POI when it is definitely direct distance. There is no warning as you come close or attain waypoints.
> 
> The Spartan is still not as useful as the Ambit series for remote trips.
> 
> There is also the problem that when the battery is deplete the watch is useless until charge.


Yes there is still someways to go regarding navigation, but definitely moving in the right direction, altitotude profile and POI are a good start. Hoping for some updates over next couple of months ready for summer


----------



## PTBC

Finally managed to get out to the lake where I've had so many problems last year and test out the replacement watch, significantly better I'm pleased to say. I wasn't running across the lake this time and overall distance was good, while it was a little wobbly in parts it wasn't way off and it handled the turn into the lake loop which is where it usually screwed up much better.


----------



## PTBC

Did some circuits with running group, previously track has been all over the place, much better now


----------



## gousias

Is there auto pause on exercise like on f5?


----------



## martowl

gousias said:


> Is there auto pause on exercise like on f5?


Yes, there is an autopause during exercise, I have no idea if it is like the f5.


----------



## user_none

Paulchen4711 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I read this thread carefully but couldn't find an answer on this one: I'm using SSU together with stryd footpod. But thanks to this "auto calibration" feature SSU overwrites the perfect data from stryd (pace, distance). Today I was running 7 laps on a athletic field while stryd measured perfect 2.800 m (shown in the stryd app) and SSU makes 3.040 out of this. Now my questions:
> 
> - Can you switch off auto-calibration? (Apparently re-pairing doesn't help at all!)
> - Can you set calibration factor manually?
> - Is anyone experiencing the same issue or am I the only one...
> 
> Thanks for your help...
> 
> BR Paulchen


The auto calibration is for cycling power, not the Stryd. Even though it's in the menu for running activities, do not use it.


----------



## cerzet

Anyone raced a triathlon using the last couple of firmware updates? How did it go, did the triathlon mode work as expected?


----------



## Egika

Did it ever not work?


----------



## cerzet

I saw someone said it crashed after a few hours into the race. Last fall. New bugs could have been introduced also, just looking for comments from people that's been racing with it, if any. It's still not possible to customize the triathlon mode though, which is a huge shortcoming. Need to be able to choose data fields/screens. I mean, who wants a breadcrum screen in a tri race, sigh.


----------



## Egika

Agree, should be customizable.
But so far Suunto has always been producing the most reliable tools. If they also start going down the road of losing data that would be a really bad thing...


----------



## cerzet

Here's the post, from November. Didn't see in any of the software update notes it being fixed either.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-spartan-ultra-3234634-318.html#post36030778


----------



## Egika

Wow. That's a bummer. But since November the have been quite a few updates. Why don't you just try it on the desk?


----------



## NickSwe

I've done a triathlon (4h 16min) using the "triathlon mode" with the latest firmware. No crashes and worked properly. But the shortcomings with the pre-programmed mode are annoying (eg breadcrumb trail, not possible the change layout, handling of cycling power meter and running power meter). But it seems like the bug crashing the spartan after 3h is gone.
Battery wise I used GPS on "best" with glonass off and had around 68% battery left after 4h 16min starting at 90% battery (light background and no energy saving on). Battery should thus last a full Ironman...


----------



## IronP

Hello guys,
i am the one that had the ssu crashing during a competition last year....
After that, i stopped using my ssu and now that suunto made several updates, i re-start using it.
So, I updated to the latest fw 1.8.26 and went for a 70km ride...
This time i was using the cycling/power mode.
After 1h24min, the crash happend again....the ssu just stop recording and go to the normal standby watch face!o|
I noticed the crash and while riding, I initiated again an exercise bike training, the session started, recording my heart rate and power data, but no gps connection...I kept riding and after almost 10min without gps, i stopped the bike, stopped the ssu and initiated again a workout, but this time with the bike stopped.
The ssu finally got the gps fix (after 40 seconds), so I could re-start my ride!
So.....the crash bug in cycling mode is still there!!
Very annoying to see that suunto could not clean this bug until now!
I reported my problem to suunto last week and until now, no feedback!



NickSwe said:


> I've done a triathlon (4h 16min) using the "triathlon mode" with the latest firmware. No crashes and worked properly. But the shortcomings with the pre-programmed mode are annoying (eg breadcrumb trail, not possible the change layout, handling of cycling power meter and running power meter). But it seems like the bug crashing the spartan after 3h is gone.
> Battery wise I used GPS on "best" with glonass off and had around 68% battery left after 4h 16min starting at 90% battery (light background and no energy saving on). Battery should thus last a full Ironman...


----------



## Egika

Maybe your individual model has a defective memory that crashes the watch if data is written to a specific address?
So far yours seem to be the only reports on the SSU crashing during exercise...


----------



## IronP

Egika said:


> Maybe your individual model has a defective memory that crashes the watch if data is written to a specific address?
> So far yours seem to be the only reports on the SSU crashing during exercise...


Unfortunately i am not alone with this problem.
Watch this guy in the youtube, at 4min30sec of the video: 




o|


----------



## cerzet

I did an office triathlon yesterday, including 50km of car driving (cycling mode) and walking around inside the office. A 7h session with a SSS, battery went from 9X% to 3%, with a battery warning at around 6h. Didn't have a GPS signal half of the time (inside), GPS on and Glonass off, best setting. No sensors, light theme, no power savings. No crashes.

The screen turned itself off every now and then, although Display timeout was off. Because of no movement and no GPS signal maybe. 
It did an autolap every 10km in cycling (less than 10km distance in ows/running), although Autolap was off. Don't know where it got that from. 
I also managed to get a 2s pause while driving, although Autopause was off. Don't recall pressing the pause button at that point, but maybe I did, resumed and just forgot about it.
Swithing into T1 and T2 took a long press, but getting out of them took a short press. That's a bit confusing, I think, but seems to be deliberate by Suunto. Ending the run is possible with both alternatives.

Looks good in Movescount and exported as 5 different sports to Trainingpeaks, which is ok.


----------



## IronP

I had myself long distance training sessions with my bike...240km and did not have any issues...it seems that the crash while workout is a random phenomena....
So far had this two times, with different fw.


----------



## cerzet

double post


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> Maybe your individual model has a defective memory that crashes the watch if data is written to a specific address?
> So far yours seem to be the only reports on the SSU crashing during exercise...


I agree with Egika, I have done a 7:30h run, an 8:30h ski mountaineering race and a 10:30h day ski mountaineering and suffered no crashes or major issues. My moves were recorded accurately!


----------



## IronP

martowl said:


> I agree with Egika, I have done a 7:30h run, an 8:30h ski mountaineering race and a 10:30h day ski mountaineering and suffered no crashes or major issues. My moves were recorded accurately!


Yes, is what I was also thinking...but than I saw this video:
Watch this guy in the youtube, at 4min30sec of the video: 




The guy had the same issue that I had...&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Jaka83

I did some more testing with my watch and it looks like if I use any custom sport mode for my moves the altitude gets screwed up. In hiking custom modes the altitude is recorded correctly but the altitude graph is wrong (flat-line). When using custom cycling modes the altitude graph reflects the altitude data, but the measurement is totally wrong - sometimes it reports as much as 3x the actual ascent and descent (checked it on a regular hill route I take).

All the problems go away when I use the built-in default sport modes.

I'll do another test tomorrow with the custom sport modes still loaded in the watch but will use the default sport mode instead.


----------



## NickSwe

I've once had an elevation flat lining with latest firmware (in a default sport mode, running) so it does not seem to related to default vs custom mode only. This only happend once though.
@Jaka83: Guess you already thought about it but do you use the same "elevation profile" for the custom and default mode? That is alitimeter, barometer or automatic? Could perhaps be related to that.


----------



## Jaka83

NickSwe said:


> I've once had an elevation flat lining with latest firmware (in a default sport mode, running) so it does not seem to related to default vs custom mode only. This only happend once though.
> @Jaka83: Guess you already thought about it but do you use the same "elevation profile" for the custom and default mode? That is alitimeter, barometer or automatic? Could perhaps be related to that.


I'm always using the Automatic setting for the Alti-Baro option in all my sport modes.


----------



## BobMiles

I had a crash 2 days ago while surfing. Nothing special happened but the watch reset itself. When restarting the workout it too unusually long to get a GPS fix. Everybody who had such a crash should submit the debug log data via suuntolink so suunto can work on this! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaka83

Today's hike using the default hiking sport mode with Automatic Alti-Baro setting resulted in a perfect GPS track and perfect altitude profile with a corresponding altitude graph. I'll try to test it with my cycling default sport mode in the next week if the weather permits it (got really cold here and even had some fresh snow in the mountains today).


----------



## PTBC

Noticed something odd today, I was waiting for the start of 10K and was making sure everything was setup, notifications off etc. and when I checked the compass it was noticeably pointing in the wrong direction (mountains make a handy reference point), quickly reclibrated it and everything was fine. I had charged it the night before. bit it didn't ask to be re-calibrated as it has sometimes done in the past. I know the compass was flaky when it was first released, but it's been fine since the early updates, anyone else noticed a problem or is it good practice to re-calibrate the compass periodically, after charging or before a move? I did have declination on, which I used to have off, but as the Movescount declination bug was reported by Suunto as fixed I set it up recently.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

IronP said:


> Yes, is what I was also thinking...but than I saw this video:
> Watch this guy in the youtube, at 4min30sec of the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy had the same issue that I had...&#55357;&#56847;


Hi IronP, says "this guy in the youtube" 

Something somewhere seems wrong sometimes, but the issue I encountered was in navigation mode (or at least with route navigation running), which seems to have a bug somewhere. In other training modes, I haven't yet seen crashes, either. Question that follows: Did you also use route navigation during your moves where the Spartan Ultra crashed, by any chance?


----------



## BobMiles

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Hi IronP, says "this guy in the youtube"
> 
> Something somewhere seems wrong sometimes, but the issue I encountered was in navigation mode (or at least with route navigation running), which seems to have a bug somewhere. In other training modes, I haven't yet seen crashes, either. Question that follows: Did you also use route navigation during your moves where the Spartan Ultra crashed, by any chance?


I had a crash while surfing. Buttons locked, 4 field screen and no route loaded. No interaction with the watch. I think the crash happens when trying to regain GPS signal. After a crash the GPS lock needs quite a while.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

When should a new firmware version be expected?


----------



## IronP

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Hi IronP, says "this guy in the youtube"
> 
> Something somewhere seems wrong sometimes, but the issue I encountered was in navigation mode (or at least with route navigation running), which seems to have a bug somewhere. In other training modes, I haven't yet seen crashes, either. Question that follows: Did you also use route navigation during your moves where the Spartan Ultra crashed, by any chance?


Hello Gerald,
It seems to be a random issue...I had two times during an ironman race last year (no navigation)...than I could reproduce the error by just leaving the watch at the balcony...
Than I stopped using the ssu, awaiting the fw updates to come...(since suunto support told me that they were working on a fix last year)!
Now after several fw, i decided to use the ssu again....but the problem seems to be unsolved!
Very annoying!! To be honest I do not trust my watch anymore...
Suunto support now told me to send my watch for repair/or replacement....
Lets see...
Btw...nice videos in the youtube!!
Cheers...ironp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

IronP said:


> Hello Gerald,
> It seems to be a random issue...I had two times during an ironman race last year (no navigation)...than I could reproduce the error by just leaving the watch at the balcony...
> Than I stopped using the ssu, awaiting the fw updates to come...(since suunto support told me that they were working on a fix last year)!
> Now after several fw, i decided to use the ssu again....but the problem seems to be unsolved!
> Very annoying!! To be honest I do not trust my watch anymore...
> Suunto support now told me to send my watch for repair/or replacement....
> Lets see...
> Btw...nice videos in the youtube!!
> Cheers...ironp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used my SSU for several long outings, equivalent in time to an ironman and used navigation. I have not had a crash and I think you may have a hardware problem. I think there is a bug for some with autolaps enabled and navigation. I have had my SSU since December and experienced only one crash. So I think as Gerald surmises it is unusual to observe consistent crashing and hopefully if there is a bug it can be narrowed down sufficiently to fix it.


----------



## IronP

martowl said:


> I have used my SSU for several long outings, equivalent in time to an ironman and used navigation. I have not had a crash and I think you may have a hardware problem. I think there is a but for some with autolaps enabled and navigation. I have had my SSU since December and experienced only one crash. So I think as Gerald surmises it is unusual to observe consistent crashing and hopefully if there is a bug it can be narrowed down sufficiently to fix it.


Interesting...i have a total of 7 crashes:
-5 times back last year
-2 times now with the newest fw
-no interaction with the watch
-no navigation
-different times when the crash happened (ca.3h, 5h, 7h, 1h during the workout....)
However...all of them with autolap set.
Btw...i bought mine back in august last year, so one of the first units.


----------



## martowl

IronP said:


> Interesting...i have a total of 7 crashes:
> -5 times back last year
> -2 times now with the newest fw
> -no interaction with the watch
> -no navigation
> -different times when the crash happened (ca.3h, 5h, 7h, 1h during the workout....)
> However...all of them with autolap set.
> Btw...i bought mine back in august last year, so one of the first units.


I rarely use autolap and there was some speculation it was playing a part in the crashes. Others are having crash issues too but yours sounds more frequent than most.

Summary of moves with my Spartan Ultra Stealth, first move in January
View attachment 11652882


----------



## user_none

I use autolap all the time, on all moves, and haven't had a single crash with the SSU. Now, I'm not going out for ultras, either. I'm also only either running, trail running, or hiking. And I only use the built-in profiles; no custom ones.


----------



## PTBC

I also use autolap, had my share of issues, but it never once crashed on me or lost a move


----------



## cerzet

Need to try this, any specific time, distance or number of laps you've observed, regarding chrashing with autolap? 1 km setting most common maybe.

Recently got my SSS, but it shipped with quite an early fw version, so hw probably early model. Is there a serial number logic re manufacturing date?


----------



## cerzet

Ok, found the serial number YYWW theory in the SSU thread, mine is 1635, which would be last week of august. Makes sense.


----------



## blizzz

Any info when new FW will be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaka83

I'm still having altitude graph issues. When hiking and using a custom mode the watch displays the ascent and descent values correctly, but fails to display the correct graph either in watch log or movescount. I've tried it several times now with the default sport mode and custom and the problem is always with the custom mode. I've reset my watch one final time to confirm this problem - created a custom sport mode for hiking and didn't change any parameter except for the alti-baro setting which I changed to Automatic. I'll test it this way today and if this doesn't work I'll try it with the Altimeter setting just to see if it has any effect.

I've noticed something strange with the altitude parameters yesterday. I started my hike at an altitude around 980 m and first started descending slightly ... I had my custom screen displaying min and max altitude and the values didn't make sense - min altitude was 1010 m and max altitude was 980 m. It started displaying values that make sense after about 2 km of hiking. Something is definitely screwed up with the parameters for altitude in my case.

Going for a hike today with the before mentioned settings and will report back later today and hopefully the weather holds up tomorrow as well so I can test out the other setting too.

BTW, this is yesterday's hike with the wrong altitude graph display:
Jaka_Jese's 3:08 h Hiking Move

and another one from last week:
Jaka_Jese's 3:14 h Hiking Move

I could go on and paste a couple more, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## user_none

Jaka,

You've reset the watch, and created custom modes. Have you reset the watch in Movescount? On the page for the watch in question, click the "Restore default values" button.

While I haven't had a problem with the altitude graph, I did have a weird problem with a Stryd Summit getting data showing on the watch even though the pairing was successful. I was trying to use the built in Trail Running with power profile, and pairing as a power pod. This was back a couple of firmware/Movesount updates ago... Anyway, once I reset the watch on Movescount and synchronized, I was able to use the Stryd. Not a drop out since...


----------



## IronP

Jaka83 said:


> I'm still having altitude graph issues. When hiking and using a custom mode the watch displays the ascent and descent values correctly, but fails to display the correct graph either in watch log or movescount. I've tried it several times now with the default sport mode and custom and the problem is always with the custom mode. I've reset my watch one final time to confirm this problem - created a custom sport mode for hiking and didn't change any parameter except for the alti-baro setting which I changed to Automatic. I'll test it this way today and if this doesn't work I'll try it with the Altimeter setting just to see if it has any effect.
> 
> I've noticed something strange with the altitude parameters yesterday. I started my hike at an altitude around 980 m and first started descending slightly ... I had my custom screen displaying min and max altitude and the values didn't make sense - min altitude was 1010 m and max altitude was 980 m. It started displaying values that make sense after about 2 km of hiking. Something is definitely screwed up with the parameters for altitude in my case.
> 
> Going for a hike today with the before mentioned settings and will report back later today and hopefully the weather holds up tomorrow as well so I can test out the other setting too.
> 
> BTW, this is yesterday's hike with the wrong altitude graph display:
> Jaka_Jese's 3:08 h Hiking Move
> 
> and another one from last week:
> Jaka_Jese's 3:14 h Hiking Move
> 
> I could go on and paste a couple more, but I think you get the idea.


Hello, i would suggest not only reset the watch, but force an update in the movescount before the next hike.
cheers and keep us up to date and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaka83

user_none said:


> Jaka,
> 
> You've reset the watch, and created custom modes. Have you reset the watch in Movescount? On the page for the watch in question, click the "Restore default values" button.
> 
> While I haven't had a problem with the altitude graph, I did have a weird problem with a Stryd Summit getting data showing on the watch even though the pairing was successful. I was trying to use the built in Trail Running with power profile, and pairing as a power pod. This was back a couple of firmware/Movesount updates ago... Anyway, once I reset the watch on Movescount and synchronized, I was able to use the Stryd. Not a drop out since...


That's exactly how I reset the watch ... movescount and restore default values (the grey button at the top).

Well, with the settings I mentioned in the post above the graph showed up correctly, so I guess there was a bug in the synced settings for the custom mode. The first thing I tried when I saw the bug was force a FW update and then reset the settings.
I'll set up my custom sport mode for hiking the way I want it now and test it out tomorrow. If I have more problems I will first reset the watch via movescount and then force a FW update. I hope my cycling data gets fixed as well ... there was a problem with altitude data jumping up and down all over the place and logging 3x the actual ascent.


----------



## user_none

Jaka83 said:


> That's exactly how I reset the watch ... movescount and restore default values (the grey button at the top).
> 
> Well, with the settings I mentioned in the post above the graph showed up correctly, so I guess there was a bug in the synced settings for the custom mode. The first thing I tried when I saw the bug was force a FW update and then reset the settings.
> I'll set up my custom sport mode for hiking the way I want it now and test it out tomorrow. If I have more problems I will first reset the watch via movescount and then force a FW update. I hope my cycling data gets fixed as well ... there was a problem with altitude data jumping up and down all over the place and logging 3x the actual ascent.


Got'cha. I thought you did either a force firmware update or some type of reset on the watch itself.

Hopefully your test while hiking tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Jaka83

Darn it!
Today's altitude graph was bad again. The good thing is the altitude data is OK, it's just the graph that's messed up (flatlined at some point and never recovered). It similar to the heart rate flatline bug that happened a couple of FWs ago.

I think it's a buffer overflow bug or something, because it works at the start and then just displays the same data over and over.

Here's the custom setup:








and the sport mode settings:








In all the moves using a custom sport mode setup I am also using a saved route for navigation, so I also get the altitude navigation display. But when using a default sport mode for hiking and using navigation as well, this problem does not occur.

This is today's move:
Jaka_Jese's 3:40 h Hiking Move

I'll open a ticket and see what they come up with. I wouldn't want to force flash the watch the third time and reset the settings. Something is clearly up with using navigation and ascent/descent display in custom sport modes.


----------



## corben9

Hi guys.

Im new but just for keepsake here is one potential bug that is annoying me in this firmware. After longer moves i noticed that the battery drained when I left the watch over night. It was also very erratic and the touchscreen always wanted to wear to the right as if you would swipe it. I thought that it might be smudges on the screen. After it got annoying I restarted the watch and incidentally the issue was gone. I had to do it twice today after monitoring my HR over night on a 7 hour track and a cycling exercise for about an hour. Its really annoying because when the touchscreen acts up *or its software module* it does not go into standby and eats battery....

Anyone else notice this?

Also did a custom alpine skiing day with HR and GPS on max precision without glonass. The graph seems to be spot on only 10 m on one ascend at the top are off but the day had extremely varying weather patterns so I was actually surprised that it was traking this well. As for GPS until now I always use the best option so I will have to play with the others to see how well they work out. Battery lifetime was good now. 7 hours of skiing with HR and max GPS and 4 hour navigation on while driving home and the battery was at about 25 %.


----------



## gousias

SSSwHR has turned off at nearly 34% of battery, without taking any exercise, only notifications were on. Any ideas what is going on? Is it a faulty unit? This has happened for a second time, especially at this high percentage, the first time was nearly at 20% or so. Do you charge them only through pc/laptop USB port or have you got an adapter?


----------



## martowl

gousias said:


> SSSwHR has turned off at nearly 34% of battery, without taking any exercise, only notifications were on. Any ideas what is going on? Is it a faulty unit? This has happened for a second time, especially at this high percentage, the first time was nearly at 20% or so. Do you charge them only through pc/laptop USB port or have you got an adapter?


I do not have the wHR only the Ultra but almost all charging is via an adaptor. I rarely hook up to the PC. I have found that a watch reboot cures most issues with syncing. Hold the upper button down for 12s to reboot. It might help with the early turn off of your unit. Perhaps the battery icon is not showing the correct percentage.


----------



## gousias

I tried that already but without results. I was frustrated with this situation. Which adapter or charger have you got?


----------



## Jaka83

Another failed altitude graph with a custom cycling sport mode setup.

I corrected the values for ascent and descent after the sync because this is my regular route and I know the values, but the graph is messed up. The watch logged 1930 m ascent and 1913 m descent where the values should be 770 m. The graph shows jaggies all over the place.
I opened a ticket through Suunto support yesterday and have got nothing more than the automated response back.

Here's the move...
Jaka_Jese's 2:02 h Cycling Move


----------



## martowl

gousias said:


> I tried that already but without results. I was frustrated with this situation. Which adapter or charger have you got?


It does not matter, Apple iPhone plug or electrical outlets I replaced in my home with USB adaptors and a battery. They all work fine.


----------



## gousias

So it doesn't matter whatever the specifications of adapter are? For example the appropriate watts and volts in order not to cause any damage on the watch after long term charges? Does SUUNTO recommend anything?


----------



## Egika

The volts matter. But they are part of the USB standard (5V). Anything with a USB plug can be used. The watch only draws a pretty small charging current.


----------



## gousias

Yeah but I think that or at least I know that iPad uses different adapter from iPhone and also there are different others regarding on watt and hz?


----------



## Egika

There's no Hz in DC power..
And the Watt rating is a max rating. Higher watts can charge a big battery quicker.
I repeat: the Spartan uses a small charging current only. The power of the charging adapter does really not matter.


----------



## Jaka83

Actually there was some word from Suunto recommending using only chargers that supply a max current of 1 ampere if you plan on using them periodically.

And to answer the question of Hz ... a normal wall outlet in the USA has a frequency of 60 Hz and in EU 50 Hz. For the current and voltage you can check here: Plug & socket types - World Standards

But that doesn't matter as much as what the adapter used for charging your device actually outputs. You can read the specs written on it and do the math how long it takes for your watch or other peripherals to get fully charged. All of the peripherals should have specs written on them as well or at least have a user manual to check what it can handle not to overheat or in worst case "blow up".
Most peripherals also have some sort of regulating circuitry to handle "over/under-voltages" and current fluctuation. I don't know what is in our Spartans but it looks like it's perfectly fine to charge it form a source that supplies 5 V (USB standard) and 1 A (this varies from source to source and determines how fast your device charges and in turn how hot it gets while charging).

There must be some smarts behind it checking how full the battery is and how it charges, because it looks like the watch stops charging when it reaches 100% if it's NOT being charged via the computer that has Suunto link installed and running.

My scenario was that I was charging the watch via an external battery pack on my drive to one of the hikes and when the watch reached 100% charge, the charging symbol turned off and the battery pack "turned off" (no more light indicators to show a connected and charging device). If I leave the watch connected to my computer it displays the charging icon constantly even when 100% full.

This is the official Suunto wall charger and you can read under product Q&A what the recommendations are (pasted a snipp from the Q&A).
Suunto Charger â€" For selected Suunto watches and devices


----------



## Egika

Ok, it looks I have to elaborate a little more on this. There seems to be a lot of mis-information also at Johan_from_Suunto.
Here we go:

Firstly: You are right, there are different frequency power supplies in the world. Even more than the difference between 50 and 60Hz is the different voltage. US have 110V while Europe has 230V and China 220V...
Luckily around 99% of the USB chargers (and also most other electronic equipment) these days don't have a transformer inside anymore and use a switching power supply instead. That means they can operate on both 110-230V 50-60Hz input.
From this they generate a stable 5V DC output.
Also in the spec of a typical charger is the maximum output current (the Ampere rating).
Please note: This is not a current forced into the device, it is a maximum current limit for this charger. So you cannot do the math calculating the charging time from the charger specs. Depending on the device under charge it will use (draw) more or less from this current. All devices with a Li-Ion or Li-Po battery feature their own internal charging circuit that takes care of the battery management. While an iPad can charge its rather big battery at a higher current, the Suunto watches have a small battery that only need a small current to charge. It really does not matter at all if the charging adapter has a max rating of 0.2 or 100A. As long as its output has the stable 5V DC the Suunto will charge just fine on it and draw only a small charging current. Believe me - Johan is wrong here. Developing this stuff for consumer products is my job.
Also this charging current varies over the charging process. Approx the first 80% of charge are applied at a higher current while the remaining 20% of charge take longer to no over-charge and damage the battery.

The watch's internal charging circuit of course stops the charging process when the battery reaches a certain voltage (typically 4.1/4.2V for a single LiPo cell). This is both the same if charging on your computer USB port, wall charger or power bank. In your case the power bank just switches off if there is no more current drawn from it. A fully charged watch looks the same to your power bank like no device connected, so it switches off after an internal time out. Your computer stays on of course but simply won't charge the watch anymore. Since the charging current of the watch with its small battery is rather low, some power banks actually can switch off their output even before the watch is full, simply from the fact that the current falls under the threshold of the power bank and it thinks nothing is connected..

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jaka83

So in other words mostly what I wrote.

But have you actually tried connecting your Spartan to a charger with a capability of supplying more current than the watch is rated at? I have two friends with A3Ps who have had to have them replaced because they were using shady wall chargers. Yes it wasn't the Spartan and we actually don't know what exactly is in our watches and I'm not going to risk it, but be my guest. 

PS: As much as you are right about the regulating circuit, I have also seen fried phones who won't charge anymore due to this circuit failing.

PPS: Yes, you can do the math for how long your device will charge if you know what it's rated at as I wrote, you need to know what your device can take and what the charger can supply.


----------



## Egika

What is the watch's rating for the charging current?
To answer your question: I am regularly charging all my USB charged equipment including the Suuntos with my laboratory power supply set to 5V, 10A limit. Wait, I'll measure the current for you right now.

Of course there is equipment that breaks. I have also seen charging circuits and batteries failing from only using them with the originally supplied chargers. And of course there are Chinese made bad power supplies around that could damage other equipment..
Still all normal quality chargers from any phone or tablet is fine to charge your watch. Do as you like yourself.


----------



## Jaka83

Comparing fast chargers made in PRC with a professional grade power delivery ... I rest my case.

*slow clap*

And yes, Suunto officially recommends using 500 mA to 1,2 A (excuse me for using the metric point here). But I guess a couple of fried Spartans wouldn't hurt eh?


----------



## cerzet

I'm with Egika on this one, I charge my Spartan both from a 500mA USB port and my 2A+ iPhone/iPad chargers. No problems. If the control circuit in the watch fails, the watch should be replaced anyway, is my thinking.


----------



## Egika

Jaka83 said:


> Comparing fast chargers made in PRC with a professional grade power delivery ... I rest my case.
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> And yes, Suunto officially recommends using 500 mA to 1,2 A (excuse me for using the metric point here). But I guess a couple of fried Spartans wouldn't hurt eh?


Sorry, I am just saying, that stuff can break and also that is can break from "shady chargers" (your words).
These cases don't prove that the charger max output must be limited to 1.2A
The Suunto recommendation (most likely from a sales, media or support person) just has no scientific background. If you feel unsure and don't know electronics it is totally fine to stay within the Suunto recommendation.
I am just saying that the max output of the charger really does not matter.


----------



## Egika

ok, I have just measured a full charging cycle on my SSU.
Starting at 30% charge it draws 270mA
When almost full, at 95% charge it draws 50mA
When at 100% it draws less than 10mA (my meter does not have enough resolution, but actually it sould be much less than 10mA).

Conclusion: A charger that supplies 300mA minimum is fine. Anything above that is no problem (no upper limit).


----------



## dogrunner

Thank you gentleman for laying out the issues in a knowledgeable way! Egika - that was a great explanation and Jaka's counterpoint was a good foil. Now, no need for a pissing match 
For the rest of us, the question is always how to get the best performance over the longest lifetime for an expensive device (i.e. we can't afford to buy a replacement one very often) and how do we diagnose real problems. I'm sure we have all wrestled with this mystery!


----------



## Jaka83

I've always had good battery life when using supplied chargers or staying within the recommended spec of the device. My Ambit 1 had 16 h of battery life after three years of gentle abuse and most of my phones still work fine after three years with healthy batteries as do laptops. The only device that "crapped" itself regarding battery life is a 7 year old MacbookPro which still holds a 2h battery charge (used to be about 6-7 hours) - but that is a different story.

My suggestion would be to almost completely drain the battery every now and then and after that do a full charge ... in between these full charge-discharge cycles short bursts of charging from let's say 60% to 100% are healthy for the battery. But theories of best charging practise vary from person to person.

I just got home from work and was about to fire up my multimeter to make some measurements but Egika beat me to it - interesting data on the charging side.


----------



## gousias

I plugged my SSSwHR on my old MacBook's USB port when it was nearly 47% this morning and unplugged after a couple of hours just to leave home when it showed charge at about 86%. When I checked it half hour later, the watch showed 99% of charged battery! Now are all these ups and downs of battery indicate a faulty unit?


----------



## blizzz

Anyone alse seeing some strange line on watch face which is visible only when second pointer is in specific point. 
The line is visible on attach picture. I teseted it also on sport version of a spartan and it is a same thing 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

blizzz said:


> Anyone alse seeing some strange line on watch face which is visible only when second pointer is in specific point.
> The line is visible on attach picture. I teseted it also on sport version of a spartan and it is a same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, same here! Not my favourite Watchface though  
I have the feeling that an update is due!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

BobMiles said:


> Yes, same here! Not my favourite Watchface though
> I have the feeling that an update is due!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


I see the same as well


----------



## Jaka83

Yep, I see that line too and there is another one when the second hand is in the 12-3 quarter.


----------



## blizzz

Jaka83 said:


> Yep, I see that line too and there is another one when the second hand is in the 12-3 quarter.


Yes.

I already send email to suunto.

To bad there is not more watch faces to select.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstanciu

I am at the next level


----------



## Lakerveldt

Did you get a FW update? Are you a Beta tester?


----------



## mstanciu

Lakerveldt said:


> Did you get a FW update? Are you a Beta tester?


Just 1.8.26 and it happened only once.


----------



## doowadiddy

mstanciu said:


> I am at the next level
> View attachment 11785826


That's a great looking bug!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTBC

You sure thats not a feature


----------



## newtonfb

Can someone tell me if the POI navigation feature calculates distance "how a crow flys" (like the ambit 3) or if it actually takes the imported route and gives you the actual distance left ?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

newtonfb said:


> Can someone tell me if the POI navigation feature calculates distance "how a crow flys" (like the ambit 3) or if it actually takes the imported route and gives you the actual distance left ?


It would be as crow flies IF you could actually navigate to a POI (waypoint) on an imported route.


----------



## newtonfb

Philip Onayeti said:


> newtonfb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the POI navigation feature calculates distance "how a crow flys" (like the ambit 3) or if it actually takes the imported route and gives you the actual distance left ?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be as crow flies IF you could actually navigate to a POI (waypoint) on an imported route.
Click to expand...

So dumb. I never got why Suunto decided that or atleast give you the option. What's the point of importing a route besides seeing if youre on course? I recently purchased a 5x and am enjoying it at the moment(especially the route distance being calculated correctly) but still curious how the Spartan development is going


----------



## mstanciu

Had my first crash and restart. "Luckily" it was in the first minute after activity start. It took about 5 minutes to regain GPS signal.
Body metrics, target steps and calories have been reset after the crash.


----------



## cerzet

Three loops of about 2km and otherwise ok gps, but at one point a sudden 10-15 m off track on one of the laps. Glonass off, flat area with some trees. Never seen this on any of the Garmins, Polar, TomTom I've run with there in the past, not that much. And I've done a lot of those loops. Just saying. I think they still need to work on their algorithms.


----------



## blizzz

newtonfb said:


> I recently purchased a 5x and am enjoying it at the moment(especially the route distance being calculated correctly) but still curious how the Spartan development is going


I will also probably migrate to fenix5. Just because suunto did not yet put some stupid easy development function in watch which are important to me to have them.

Will wait until next fw upgrade and if there will be just "stupid" training stuff then i an gone. I like suunto spirit but really after 1year watch dont have countdown timer  really sad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

blizzz said:


> I will also probably migrate to fenix5. Just because suunto did not yet put some stupid easy development function in watch which are important to me to have them.
> 
> Will wait until next fw upgrade and if there will be just "stupid" training stuff then i an gone. I like suunto spirit but really after 1year watch dont have countdown timer  really sad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you use any external sensors, be very cautious of the f5s and f5. Forerunner 935 and f5X are fairing much better with ANT+ and Bluetooth.


----------



## blizzz

user_none said:


> If you use any external sensors, be very cautious of the f5s and f5. Forerunner 935 and f5X are fairing much better with ANT+ and Bluetooth.


No sensors. 

Only temp sensor which garmin suppprt for temperature - make sense to have it separated and not in watch.

SSU have temp sensor but i do not see it on watch?!? Only on movescount. Stupid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

blizzz said:


> No sensors.
> 
> Only temp sensor which garmin suppprt for temperature - make sense to have it separated and not in watch.
> 
> SSU have temp sensor but i do not see it on watch?!? Only on movescount. Stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


External heart rate? Foot pod, be it Garmin, Stryd, etc...? That Tempe is ANT+; are you planning on pinning that on a backpack? Point being, the f5s/f5 are severely distance limited with ANT+ right now. Is it software or hardware? Who knows?

If you're going the Garmin route, get the Forerunner 935. It's the guts of an f5 in a fully "plastic" body at $100 less and includes WiFi.


----------



## sb029111

user_none said:


> External heart rate? Foot pod, be it Garmin, Stryd, etc...? That Tempe is ANT+; are you planning on pinning that on a backpack? Point being, the f5s/f5 are severely distance limited with ANT+ right now. Is it software or hardware? Who knows?
> 
> If you're going the Garmin route, get the Forerunner 935. It's the guts of an f5 in a fully "plastic" body at $100 less and includes WiFi.


^^^^^^^ Exactly what I've done, exactly the same thing as the Fenix 5, except with a mineral Glass crown, (screen protector covers that), and a much lighter, and apparently much easier for the GPS to obtain and keep a signal body on the unit. Since I had an F5 Sapphire, my 935 was over USD$200 less, and it does the same thing, uses the same Connect IQ apps/widgets/data fields, in fact, except for the actual body of my 935, it's set up exactly the same as the F5 was, and does the exact same thing. If your ego will let you go with the non-steel body of the watch, I'd say go for the 935. If you just want to burn a few bucks, then go with the F5.


----------



## user_none

sb029111 said:


> ^^^^^^^ Exactly what I've done, exactly the same thing as the Fenix 5, except with a mineral Glass crown, (screen protector covers that), and a much lighter, and apparently much easier for the GPS to obtain and keep a signal body on the unit. Since I had an F5 Sapphire, my 935 was over USD$200 less, and it does the same thing, uses the same Connect IQ apps/widgets/data fields, in fact, except for the actual body of my 935, it's set up exactly the same as the F5 was, and does the exact same thing. If your ego will let you go with the non-steel body of the watch, I'd say go for the 935. If you just want to burn a few bucks, then go with the F5.


Yeah, I would have had the 935 on the day I returned the F5 to REI, but they only 935 had a display that was rotated just a bit. That drives me nuts.

As it stands now, I'm waiting on an F5X that I got for a really good deal...it ain't replacing the Spartan Ultra though. More like augmenting.


----------



## iridium7777

with comments like these and from the SSWHR thread i'm starting to wonder, if anyone outside of the solomon/suunto sponsored athletes actually buys a suunto spartan with personal money anymore.

if you look on amazon reviews for these two watch models, 70% of them are reviews by people that got a "free" product -- who's giving out all these watches?

is the damage done by spartan line to suunto recoverable?



blizzz said:


> I will also probably migrate to fenix5. Just because suunto did not yet put some stupid easy development function in watch which are important to me to have them.
> 
> Will wait until next fw upgrade and if there will be just "stupid" training stuff then i an gone. I like suunto spirit but really after 1year watch dont have countdown timer  really sad


----------



## Pegasus

Anymore news on another update yet? Not sure if the beta testers have a new version?

I get some decent tracks and some drunk tracks still. Today clear sky, 27 degrees and all over the place with the tracking! Strange.

Doesn't seem to be consistent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul1928

cerzet said:


> Three loops of about 2km and otherwise ok gps, but at one point a sudden 10-15 m off track on one of the laps. Glonass off, flat area with some trees. Never seen this on any of the Garmins, Polar, TomTom I've run with there in the past, not that much. And I've done a lot of those loops. Just saying. I think they still need to work on their algorithms.


Post your screenshots with heatmaps showing? Openstreetmap's placement of tracks isn't always perfect (it depends how diligent the contributor is and what their source/s is/are) - where-as the centre of the hottest part of a heatmap track on Movescount generally is.


----------



## Sobul

Does anybody know, why my track is offset? It is my exercise on stadium. One series 4x400m was running on general racing route. 2nd was backward. Both runs was in the same line. What do you mean about it? My Ambit3 does the same offset.


----------



## cerzet

paul1928 said:


> Post your screenshots with heatmaps showing?


Two of the laps wihin GPS variance and close to the Movescount heatmap, but one clearly off in my previous example. I also have 139 efforts since 2011 on Strava from that segment, run with GPS watches from Garmin, TomTom, Polar and Suunto. 138 of them are very close to what the heatmap shows, but the single one that isn't is run this week with a Spartan. You could of course argue that it's a coincidence, but I'm still doubtful.


----------



## Jaka83

Pegasus said:


> Anymore news on another update yet? Not sure if the beta testers have a new version?
> 
> I get some decent tracks and some drunk tracks still. Today clear sky, 27 degrees and all over the place with the tracking! Strange.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be consistent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suunto said there will be an update at the end of this month or start of next one. I'm hoping for early next week.

I got an e-mail from them about my custom sport mode with navigation based on an imported GPX track problem with altitude readings and altitude graph. And didn't get anything useful from them ... generally just saying they were unable to reproduce my bug but do acknowledge it based on the provided links to my moves depicting the problem. They also said that the next FW update would most likely cure the problem.

I'll report back on this - I've been tied to using the default sport modes where everything works to my expectations.


----------



## PTBC

Pegasus said:


> Anymore news on another update yet? Not sure if the beta testers have a new version?
> 
> I get some decent tracks and some drunk tracks still. Today clear sky, 27 degrees and all over the place with the tracking! Strange.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be consistent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, despite much better overall performance it does seem to have odd little blips, like running along the seawall then for 100 meters it shows as veering across to the other side of the road next to the seawall then comes back, I'm hoping that is just fine-tuning the algorithms as there is always going to be some variance in points, I would expect it more in the section that runs along the condo towers, but it was spot on there.


----------



## Egika

Sobul said:


> Does anybody know, why my track is offset? It is my exercise on stadium. One series 4x400m was running on general racing route. 2nd was backward. Both runs was in the same line. What do you mean about it? My Ambit3 does the same offset.


this seems to be the same offset people are getting wearing the watch on different wrists.
Most likely this is because the watch sees different GPS satellites. Is that stadium one with open view down to the horizon and at which latitude is it located?


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> this seems to be the same offset people are getting wearing the watch on different wrists.
> Most likely this is because the watch sees different GPS satellites. Is that stadium one with open view down to the horizon and at which latitude is it located?


Yes, stadium is near the school and is in open area without tribune. Coordinates are: 49°12'46.5"N 16°40'38.4"E


----------



## BobMiles

I had a crash today - during a race. I had only one before and it didn't matter, but today it was quite unpleasant.
After around 4 km the Watch just went back to the home screen. I was able to restart it but it didn't get proper GPS for another 5 Minutes and the pace readings jumped for another 20 min. I couldn't keep track of my race time and distance so I had to rely on my feeling.

I really hope the fix this in the coming update. Otherwise this is just a lifestyle watch.


----------



## mstanciu

BobMiles said:


> I had a crash today - during a race. I had only one before and it didn't matter, but today it was quite unpleasant.
> After around 4 km the Watch just went back to the home screen. I was able to restart it but it didn't get proper GPS for another 5 Minutes and the pace readings jumped for another 20 min. I couldn't keep track of my race time and distance so I had to rely on my feeling.
> 
> I really hope the fix this in the coming update. Otherwise this is just a lifestyle watch.


Sorry to hear this. I've also experienced such a crash.
A good idea would be to bombard support with this issues. In my case, their response was: do a restart to reinitialize the watch.


----------



## martowl

BobMiles said:


> I had a crash today - during a race. I had only one before and it didn't matter, but today it was quite unpleasant.
> After around 4 km the Watch just went back to the home screen. I was able to restart it but it didn't get proper GPS for another 5 Minutes and the pace readings jumped for another 20 min. I couldn't keep track of my race time and distance so I had to rely on my feeling.
> 
> I really hope the fix this in the coming update. Otherwise this is just a lifestyle watch.


The same happened to me, I did a force firmware update to clear the watch. No issues since then.


----------



## IronP

BobMiles said:


> I had a crash today - during a race. I had only one before and it didn't matter, but today it was quite unpleasant.
> After around 4 km the Watch just went back to the home screen. I was able to restart it but it didn't get proper GPS for another 5 Minutes and the pace readings jumped for another 20 min. I couldn't keep track of my race time and distance so I had to rely on my feeling.
> 
> I really hope the fix this in the coming update. Otherwise this is just a lifestyle watch.


I had experienced many crashes with different fw versions, i tried everything until the suunto customer support decided to replace my ssu by a new one. So far no crashes with the new one, but now i am having issues with the altitude readings and reporting in the movescount, even by using the standard profiles for cycling and running.


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> I had experienced many crashes with different fw versions, i tried everything until the suunto customer support decided to replace my ssu by a new one. So far no crashes with the new one, but now i am having issues with the altitude readings and reporting in the movescount, even by using the standard profiles for cycling and running.


Have you had crashes before 1.7.x?
I think it is not a hardware related issue but rather something with the GPS firmware. The crashes for me happened in challenging GPS areas (one in water, one in city) and it always took more than 5 minutes to get a GPS fix after the crash. 
My hope is they find a way to fix this. Let's see with the coming update! Anyways I've opened a support ticket and sent the diagnostics...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

BobMiles said:


> Have you had crashes before 1.7.x?
> I think it is not a hardware related issue but rather something with the GPS firmware. The crashes for me happened in challenging GPS areas (one in water, one in city) and it always took more than 5 minutes to get a GPS fix after the crash.
> My hope is they find a way to fix this. Let's see with the coming update! Anyways I've opened a support ticket and sent the diagnostics...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


yes, my first issue was with the fw 1.4.6...after that until the up to date 1.8.26 I also had the issue. Always in the cycling mode (Sometimes in the triathlon mode but in the cycling leg). The crashes were always in clear skies and no gps challenging areas, however always with the auto-lap on.
I am waiting for the new fw now in june to fix the altitude erroneous readings....lets see.


----------



## SUPmission

martowl said:


> The same happened to me, I did a force firmware update to clear the watch. No issues since then.


If you think its OK for the €600 watch you paid crashed, then that's your parogative. Force firmware update might have worked - but just for a couple of weeks as that's not the solution.

This weekend, the SSU battery died on me after 9 hrs of a 12+ hrs sup marathon race in Dordogne. The advice of turning off the screen to power saver mode didn't add much help to the SSU either. Temperatures running at about 32°C warm. As backup I have my Ambit3 Peak Sapphire docked on deck. Both were set at 30sec GPS Mode to conserve battery. I finished with the A3P still having some 20% while the SSU was stone cold with battery charger icon on - which for the next couple of hour is just dead weight jewelry on my wrist that does jack.

To top that off, the long 13 hrs log in A3P does not want to sync with Movescount with some Synchronization failure error. I'm done with Suunto. After so many years, it's about time to try something that actually works after the counter.

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## IronP

SUPmission said:


> If you think its OK for the €600 watch you paid crashed, then that's your parogative. Force firmware update might have worked - but just for a couple of weeks as that's not the solution.
> 
> This weekend, the SSU battery died on me after 9 hrs of a 12+ hrs sup marathon race in Dordogne. The advice of turning off the screen to power saver mode didn't add much help to the SSU either. Temperatures running at about 32°C warm. As backup I have my Ambit3 Peak Sapphire docked on deck. Both were set at 30sec GPS Mode to conserve battery. I finished with the A3P still having some 20% while the SSU was stone cold with battery charger icon on - which for the next hour is dead weight jewelry on my wrist that does jack.
> 
> To top that off, the long 13 hrs log in A3P does not want to sync with Movescount with some Synchronization failure error. I'm done with Suunto. After so many years, it's about time to try something that actually works after the counter.
> 
> Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


The problem that we as customers, do not have any other choice...! Garmin is notorious about never finishing their products....they launch news ones before finishing the old ones. And new ones with tons of bugs....garmin have the old and know policy of 80% done is "ok".
I wish we would have options in the market....but...!


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> The problem that we as customers, do not have any other choice...! Garmin is notorious about never finishing their products....they launch news ones before finishing the old ones. And new ones with tons of bugs....garmin have the old and know policy of 80% done is "ok".
> I wish we would have options in the market....but...!


Exactly! I came from Garmin to A3P and was impressed by the reliability. Now I'm waiting for the spartan to catch up. 
I would not want to go back, but maybe have a look at polar.

However, buying a newly released GPS watch is nothing I would recommend to anybody, after all those experiences.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

SUPmission said:


> ....while the SSU was stone cold with battery charger icon on - which for the next couple of hour is just dead weight jewelry on my wrist that does jack.


I agree!

If this happen (battery is dead) there should be at least day time displayed on "split" (+ battery recharge warning) screen.

What is the point showing recharge warning icon and no time? 

When this happen with traverse at least watch is locked and shows day time info on screen.


----------



## martowl

SUPmission said:


> If you think its OK for the €600 watch you paid crashed, then that's your parogative. Force firmware update might have worked - but just for a couple of weeks as that's not the solution.
> 
> This weekend, the SSU battery died on me after 9 hrs of a 12+ hrs sup marathon race in Dordogne. The advice of turning off the screen to power saver mode didn't add much help to the SSU either. Temperatures running at about 32°C warm. As backup I have my Ambit3 Peak Sapphire docked on deck. Both were set at 30sec GPS Mode to conserve battery. I finished with the A3P still having some 20% while the SSU was stone cold with battery charger icon on - which for the next couple of hour is just dead weight jewelry on my wrist that does jack.
> 
> To top that off, the long 13 hrs log in A3P does not want to sync with Movescount with some Synchronization failure error. I'm done with Suunto. After so many years, it's about time to try something that actually works after the counter.
> 
> Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


Really sorry about your experiences and I don't blame you for your comments/choices. My experience is the opposite where I have had virtually not a single serious problem with the A3P (I have recorded many long moves including over 20h with no issues syncing.) My longest continuous move with an A2P was 28h and again no issues. That is why I was willing to purchase a Spartan as I expect reliability and durability from Suunto. While I accepted that the Spartan was a work in progress, crashing is unacceptable. What I stated in the post below was how I fixed this, not an opinion. I do trust Suunto to work it out but I will be reluctant to use my Spartan in a race until I know it will not crash. I have been able to up my battery life to near the expected limits, which is acceptable for me. Hope you find what you are looking for and when you do...let the rest of us know.


----------



## SUPmission

I remember reading somewhere the possibility extract the logged data fm A3 when movescount doesn't sync. Or was that also just false hope?


Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## BobMiles

SUPmission said:


> I remember reading somewhere the possibility extract the logged data fm A3 when movescount doesn't sync. Or was that also just false hope?
> 
> Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


There is! There should be .sml files somewhere in the moveslink directory!

Unfortunately, with the SSU this is not possible anymore.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

Any news on firmware update?


----------



## BobMiles

gousias said:


> Any news on firmware update?


Maybe tomorrow, maybe next week... 
The spartan gets stronger site changed slightly yesterday, but no new info on it.

I hope this one will be a big update.. But that's what I always hoped and it never was the big thing...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

That's how I'm feeling too, disappointed and frustrated for having an expensive product that still owes its promises of ...getting stronger, but eventually remains beta!


----------



## slachizh

I've got Spartan Ultra 31st March and received 1 update almost the same or next day and had many headaches from that time without any answers from support. And I've got Fenix 5x 14th May and already had 3 betas with fast reaction of support team. My Suunto is laying on shelf as bad reminding about bad experience:-( Never in future


----------



## slachizh

Now from my point of view, Spartan Ultra is real CATASTROFE, empty spending of money, shortly saying - just usual watch


----------



## Jaka83

What kind of problems are you having slachizh?


----------



## slachizh

2 times I lost my workouts totally on treadmill after running, 1 time it stopped to write my workout silently in the middle and I found it just into 10 or 15 minutes and had to start workout again as a new one. One time it was absolutely stupid situation when after my outside running my watches started to be like a crazy - all screens started to jump without any possibility to do anything with it by buttons or touchings to screen, no any reaction on this, just had to wait when the battery will be empty. And you now, it was many different things I already don't remember, but my average opinion is I can't t believe to this watch, not serious thing like toy:-(


----------



## PTBC

slachizh said:


> 2 times I lost my workouts totally on treadmill after running, 1 time it stopped to write my workout silently in the middle and I found it just into 10 or 15 minutes and had to start workout again as a new one. One time it was absolutely stupid situation when after my outside running my watches started to be like a crazy - all screens started to jump without any possibility to do anything with it by buttons or touchings to screen, no any reaction on this, just had to wait when the battery will be empty. And you now, it was many different things I already don't remember, but my average opinion is I can't t believe to this watch, not serious thing like toy:-(


If you've done a firmware update and all the usual reset stuff and support are saying they cant find any fault and it's still happening I'd push them for a replacement, I've found calling the help line more effective when you get to this point and being polite but direct rather than using email


----------



## BobMiles

Another race another crash... I think I have an idea what it might be. Maybe leaving the watch at the start screen for a long time might cause the crash... It's the only thing that is different to normal runs... 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

First crash here today. After a 2h triathlon I started another bike move. Definitely not long start screen. Just restarted and found no GPS for the next 3mins...


----------



## Jaka83

Finished a 4h cycling event yesterday without a hitch. Also had the watch on the start screen for a long time and on pause for about half an hour during the "pitstop". But I used the basic (default) cycling profile without an imported GPX route, just the usual GPS logging.


----------



## Sobul

BobMiles said:


> Another race another crash... I think I have an idea what it might be. Maybe leaving the watch at the start screen for a long time might cause the crash... It's the only thing that is different to normal runs...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA
> 
> Same experience. When I leave SSU on start screen longer time, sometimes exercise crash and SSU restart. Very anoying before race. I use custom exercise profile (run/bicycle).


----------



## Egika

I did a triathlon yesterday, and the altitude recorded totally wrong. Has anyone the same experience?


----------



## NickSwe

I've had problem with altitude in triathlon mode once. That time elevation flatlined. Just one time and never seen it again (on latest firmware 1.8.26). Good thing is that elevation can easily be adjusted post-race in most analysis software (but not in Movescount). I do not really look at elevation during exercise unless trail running (or cycling in the alps).


----------



## Egika

Thanks. The altitude in triathlon mode looks like this:








While the actual altitude profile was this one (rode part of the course in cycling mode after the race):









How can I correct the altitude in Strava or Endomondo?


----------



## buenosbias

Egika said:


> How can I correct the altitude in Strava or Endomondo?


In Strava, hit the "correct elevation" button on the website's activity view.


----------



## BobMiles

Today I had yet another crash during cycling. I was in start screen for maybe half a minute setting goal time and route.. 
I'll do a force firmware flash now as it's getting really unreliable... 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

buenosbias said:


> In Strava, hit the "correct elevation" button on the website's activity view.


I thought that was only for devices with GPS based altimeters?


----------



## buenosbias

user_none said:


> I thought that was only for devices with GPS based altimeters?


That's the intended use case, but you are free to do it with every activity.


----------



## user_none

buenosbias said:


> That's the intended use case, but you are free to do it with every activity.


Oh, and since an altimeter that was completely out of whack is being discussed that makes lots more sense. It's Monday and I haven't had my coffee IV yet...


----------



## MoLu

Egika said:


> Thanks. The altitude in triathlon mode looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the actual altitude profile was this one (rode part of the course in cycling mode after the race):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I correct the altitude in Strava or Endomondo?


While the first graph of course greatly neglects a few up-and-downs that are present in the 2nd one, isn't also the entire direction reversed, i.e. did you possibly bike the track in reverse the 2nd time?


----------



## Egika

Correct. The race required to do the bike course three times (forward, backwards and forward again - the track is thicker in parts from the overlay) For the second move I only went the back up from the finish line once..


----------



## Jaka83

I've reported multiple cases of the altitude being recorded wrong in custom sport modes and even opened a ticket at Suunto Support, but got a generic "it is a lone case and we were not able to reproduce your problem - will probably be fixed with next FW update" answer from them. I've tried resetting all the settings, force FW update, restarting the watch, etc.

I've had some flatlined altitude graphs with the ascent and descent numbers being correct and other times I've had both screwed up like in Egika's screenshots (altitude graph consisting of short flat areas and jumps up and down with the ascent and descent values being totally wrong).

All this was happening when I was using the custom sport modes for cycling and hiking. If I use the default (basic) sport modes everything is fine.

Was hoping for a FW update yesterday and again today, but no dice. Will have to use the basic modes for a couple more days then.


----------



## Egika

For me it happened with the factory set triathlon mode.
Anyway, what I just found is that you can now customize the triathlon mode in Movescount. Unfortunately this came too late for my race but there is now also individual settings for alti/baro in each activity. Will have to try this soon if it makes a difference..


----------



## cerzet

Nice, this improvement was certainly needed. Sport specific mode settings also, perfect. Static transition screens, I see, but I'm ok with that, at least for now. 

What's the obsession with the breadcrumb screen though, I don't want it in any of my sports. Why not make it optional? I mostly want 2 screens and the possibility to switch between them with a single button press.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

This morning was the last straw. 4 riders: two Ambit2, 2 Spartan. Tracks were spot on for Ambit, and again disappointing for both Spartans. Also the response lag which develops is just plain annoying. It seems to scroll through screens randomly in the wet. Stopwatch is poorly implemented compared with Traverse so doesn't even get wrist time for work. Biggest regret selling on my old Ambit3 but just ordered another before they become scarce. AUD180 for the sport with HR. Spartan is up for sale. Colour screen is nice to have but when it comes down to it function will always prevail. I'll use my Ambit2 for big mountain trips and A3 sport for daily training/fitness and Traverse as daily wear and weekender.


----------



## bcalvanese

Philip Onayeti said:


> This morning was the last straw. 4 riders: two Ambit2, 2 Spartan. Tracks were spot on for Ambit, and again disappointing for both Spartans. Also the response lag which develops is just plain annoying. It seems to scroll through screens randomly in the wet. Stopwatch is poorly implemented compared with Traverse so doesn't even get wrist time for work. Biggest regret selling on my old Ambit3 but just ordered another before they become scarce. AUD180 for the sport with HR. Spartan is up for sale. Colour screen is nice to have but when it comes down to it function will always prevail. I'll use my Ambit2 for big mountain trips and A3 sport for daily training/fitness and Traverse as daily wear and weekender.


I would love it if they made an Ambit 4 Peak

Keep the GPS bump
Color screen (no touch screen)
Better activity tracking features
OHR
24/7 heart rate (selectable)


----------



## blizzz

Strap on watch is comfortable but wears out quickly. Just wondering how your strap on ultra looks like after few months of daily usage (not just training activities).
Anyone already replace it?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoLu

There were already pictures on Amazon of a Spartan Trainer that had the bump (or actually are), and OHR. Interestingly also 5 buttons, so maybe without touch screen and therefore possibly better battery life? Those pictures were first found half a year ago though with no new info since (to my knowledge). Sounds like exactly the watch that you want.

https://www.amazon.com/Suunto-Spartan-Trainer-Wrist-Blue/dp/B01I05CAAO/254-3754471-2042335/


----------



## bruceames

The Ambits with the bump are more accurate, especially in covered areas. And it appears to be more reliable as well. But damn it would be hard for me to go back to that display and also the watch is not as comfortable either. And it just looks antiquated next to the SSU as well. I don't care if the screen is in color, it's the legibility that is a BIG deal to me now. But if I do a move in heavy tree cover I still have the A3 if I want to resort to it. Fortunately I haven't had any altitude issues yet so I'll probably use the SSU even there and hope for the best. Anyway the GPS is still better than the F3/F5 (which frankly isn't saying much, but still...)


----------



## PTBC

Thinking back to before there often seemed to be issues that surfaced over time,watch would initially seem great after an update then slow down, some speculation about memory leaks etc. maybe they haven't been noticed as much as the updates picked up but are resurfacing now


----------



## BobMiles

PTBC said:


> Thinking back to before there often seemed to be issues that surfaced over time,watch would initially seem great after an update then slow down, some speculation about memory leaks etc. maybe they haven't been noticed as much as the updates picked up but are resurfacing now


Very true! After forcing a firmware update, the watch was much more responsive overall. Somehow it seems to clog up over time and especially if you have some long moves stored on the watch... 
Maybe there will be an update today? It's beginning of June after all...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borgelkranz

BobMiles said:


> [...] Maybe there will be an update today? It's beginning of June after all...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


SuuntoLink updated recently. Usually this is a hint that an update is near. Last time 7 days passed between the new version of SuuntoLink and the update though... Keen to know what's included...


----------



## BobMiles

borgelkranz said:


> SuuntoLink updated recently. Usually this is a hint that an update is near. Last time 7 days passed between the new version of SuuntoLink and the update though... Keen to know what's included...


They announced an update for beginning if June on their Facebook page a while ago.. 
Triathlon customization is already available on movescount. 
But if it won't hit today it'll be next week I guess... 
I really hope they fix the crashes!! Can't reset the watch before each and every race...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

Any firmware update?


----------



## jhonzatko

No, probably next week ...


----------



## bcalvanese

MoLu said:


> There were already pictures on Amazon of a Spartan Trainer that had the bump (or actually are), and OHR. Interestingly also 5 buttons, so maybe without touch screen and therefore possibly better battery life? Those pictures were first found half a year ago though with no new info since (to my knowledge). Sounds like exactly the watch that you want.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Suunto-Spartan-Trainer-Wrist-Blue/dp/B01I05CAAO/254-3754471-2042335/


That would be perfect.


----------



## blizzz

I guess nothing from below list will be included in update:

Weather trend indicator

Sunrise/sunset times

Storm alarm

Moon Phase calendar (guess this will not be included since also ambit 3 does not have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridium7777

that watch is real, there's a picture i saved off instagram. but i don't think it's an update to the ambit peak line, perhaps more to a sport line.

but even then i think it's worse, GPS time is quoted only "up to" 8HR, so that makes me think Up-To would be only in GOOD or something? in Best i bet it's a 4hr watch which is just barely something like an all day activity brand tracker from garmin for fitbit.

i really think suunto bit off much more than it can chew with both an HR sensor and color screen and battery life/capacity is simply not there.











MoLu said:


> There were already pictures on Amazon of a Spartan Trainer that had the bump (or actually are), and OHR. Interestingly also 5 buttons, so maybe without touch screen and therefore possibly better battery life? Those pictures were first found half a year ago though with no new info since (to my knowledge). Sounds like exactly the watch that you want.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Suunto-Spartan-Trainer-Wrist-Blue/dp/B01I05CAAO/254-3754471-2042335/


----------



## gousias

blizzz said:


> I guess nothing from below list will be included in update:
> 
> Weather trend indicator
> 
> Sunrise/sunset times
> 
> Storm alarm
> 
> Moon Phase calendar (guess this will not be included since also ambit 3 does not have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping too for these features but I don't believe that eventually they will be added.


----------



## blizzz

gousias said:


> I was hoping too for these features but I don't believe that eventually they will be added.


If SSU replace ambit3 peak as sunnto is saying then i really hope they will do it.

But probably new version will be created or maybe version SSU II will have this functions.
Finger crossed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

I just like to see the current temperature in the display please...


----------



## MoLu

Egika said:


> I just like to see the current temperature in the display please...


How's that ever going to work properly if the sensor is in the watch, which in turn will always be affected by body heat while worn on the wrist? Or did you think of an external temp sensor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

MoLu said:


> How's that ever going to work properly if the sensor is in the watch, which in turn will always be affected by body heat while worn on the wrist? Or did you think of an external temp sensor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think of two scenarios I often use:

a) Water temperature while swimming/snorkeling etc
b) putting the watch on a bike handlebar, backpack shoulder strap etc.


----------



## gousias

MoLu said:


> How's that ever going to work properly if the sensor is in the watch, which in turn will always be affected by body heat while worn on the wrist? Or did you think of an external temp sensor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe displaying temperature from gps info (if this is possible of course) and perhaps refreshing every some hour.


----------



## Cassote

I once directed a question about those to suunto Facebook profile and they said that was not planed to release sunrise/sunset or storm alarm..


----------



## blizzz

Cassote said:


> I once directed a question about those to suunto Facebook profile and they said that was not planed to release sunrise/sunset or storm alarm..


Could be. But people are asking for it.

And this features were present also on Ambit3.

From my perspective if suunto is saying SSU is a replacement for Ambit3 then they should do it.
Or maybe a plan is to release new Spartan Traverse.

Anyway i do not get it why this is not present in new SSU anyway. Stupid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

Is there still no Bluetooth temperature sensor like the Garmin Temp? (which unfortunately is only Ant+). I would be all over that.


----------



## SUPmission

blizzz said:


> Could be. But people are asking for it.
> 
> And this features were present also on Ambit3.
> 
> From my perspective if suunto is saying SSU is a replacement for Ambit3 then they should do it.
> Or maybe a plan is to release new Spartan Traverse.
> 
> Anyway i do not get it why this is not present in new SSU anyway. Stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't even have a countdown timer on this SSU. Go figure. It's right down an incomplete watch lacking of even most basic of features if compared to the A3 / A2.

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## Egika

blizzz said:


> Could be. But people are asking for it.
> 
> And this features were present also on Ambit3.
> 
> From my perspective if suunto is saying SSU is a replacement for Ambit3 then they should do it.
> Or maybe a plan is to release new Spartan Traverse.
> 
> Anyway i do not get it why this is not present in new SSU anyway. Stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spartan is not a replacement for the Ambit. It's simply different watches.
Like the Traverse or Core - Just different models with different feature sets.
Just get the one you like: long battery running time, B&W display, best GPS reception, apps: Ambit
Color touch screen sports tracker with the highest resolution display: Spartan

It's easy as that.


----------



## Cassote

blizzz said:


> Could be. But people are asking for it.
> 
> And this features were present also on Ambit3.
> 
> From my perspective if suunto is saying SSU is a replacement for Ambit3 then they should do it.
> Or maybe a plan is to release new Spartan Traverse.
> 
> Anyway i do not get it why this is not present in new SSU anyway. Stupid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would love to get a updated upgraded traverse ....


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> Spartan is not a replacement for the Ambit. It's simply different watches.
> Like the Traverse or Core - Just different models with different feature sets.
> Just get the one you like: long battery running time, B&W display, best GPS reception, apps: Ambit
> Color touch screen sports tracker with the highest resolution display: Spartan
> 
> It's easy as that.


Maybe they shouldn't have called it Spartan Ultra then... Rather something like Suunto Fitness Beta.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

BobMiles said:


> Maybe they shouldn't have called it Spartan Ultra then... Rather something like Suunto Fitness Beta.


:-d

So true!


----------



## bruceames

It seems to me that the more memory stored in the watch, the more likely it affects performance and perhaps reliability (crashes) as well. I didn't download the latest update until a little over a month ago, but lately the distance was reading a little low. The last run it was about .02 per mile lower so I reset the watch and cleared the memory (manually) and now the distance is correct again. 

Another oddity, although I don't see how it's possible, is that my EPOC reading was low as well for a while. And after resetting/clearing memory the reading is normal again as well.

Needless to say, I plan on clearing my memory on a frequent basis from here on out, at least until Suunto fixes this.

Could it be also that the crashes issues are related to this? After all, crashes have occurred many weeks after the latest update, and this is the first time we haven't had an update in well over a month.


----------



## PTBC

bruceames said:


> It seems to me that the more memory stored in the watch, the more likely it affects performance and perhaps reliability (crashes) as well. I didn't download the latest update until a little over a month ago, but lately the distance was reading a little low. The last run it was about .02 per mile lower so I reset the watch and cleared the memory (manually) and now the distance is correct again.
> 
> Another oddity, although I don't see how it's possible, is that my EPOC reading was low as well for a while. And after resetting/clearing memory the reading is normal again as well.
> 
> Needless to say, I plan on clearing my memory on a frequent basis from here on out, at least until Suunto fixes this.
> 
> Could it be also that the crashes issues are related to this? After all, crashes have occurred many weeks after the latest update, and this is the first time we haven't had an update in well over a month.


That certainly seemed to be the case when there were larger gaps in updates before, I imagine it's low on the priority list for Suunto at the moment though


----------



## PTBC

SUPmission said:


> They don't even have a countdown timer on this SSU. Go figure. It's right down an incomplete watch lacking of even most basic of features if compared to the A3 / A2.
> 
> Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


You would think that some of the basic or small features, like a countdown timer, shouldn't be too difficult to implement and releasing them in between major releases would be a good way to show progress to existing users and give prospective buyers some confidence that the platform is supported and growing etc.


----------



## iridium7777

reading your post reminds me about the posts i used to read about on blackberry forums: about crashes, freezes and constant memory leaks.

we all know how blackberry ended up, slowly only fanatics remained and the mass market moved away to product that just worked.



bruceames said:


> Needless to say, I plan on clearing my memory on a frequent basis from here on out, at least until Suunto fixes this.
> 
> .


----------



## Egika

The problem is that there in no product for the mass market to move to that just works...

But I agree - Suunto used to be super reliable. Until they started the Spartan series...


----------



## bruceames

iridium7777 said:


> reading your post reminds me about the posts i used to read about on blackberry forums: about crashes, freezes and constant memory leaks.
> 
> we all know how blackberry ended up, slowly only fanatics remained and the mass market moved away to product that just worked.


Compared to Garmin (especially the Fenix line), Suunto GPS watches have been far, far more reliable (not to mention more accurate). So I don't see how you can compare Suunto with Blackberry. Sure the issues with the SSU have been quite a bit more than what has been expected from Suunto. But keep in mind that this watch is a first gen product, the first touchscreen high end sports watch. It gets better with every update. After getting used to the touchscreen I wouldn't want to go back to pushing buttons. And it has by far the best display on the market. I'm not worried about Suunto, but of course if worse comes to worst I would eventually go to Garmin (they would be my 2nd choice).


----------



## IronP

Hello folks,
I ve been testing several settings configurations of the ssu and I found out that if you set the Altimeter/Barometer to automatic, the reporting of the altitude gets crazy.
For ex., i did a ride with the standard bike profile power with the altitude setting to automatic and i got an altitude difference report by the end of the ride as 24m.....which normally should be ca. 4'250m...
I did the same ride with the altitude setting set to "altimeter" and the altitude reporting worked as expected.
However i get crazy reporting by open water swimming which the standard setting is "barometer"....last swim I had a -725m on the reporting.
And btw....gps tracks at "good" mode by run are terrible! Bike they are somehow acceptable and swim anyway bad, no matter which accuracy that you use.

Other considerations that i did is about the battery consumption.
I used the watch (several times, by open water swim, bike and run) with the full settings in use....i mean everything on (best GPS/Glonass and standby light), incl. sensors. The battery drain was about 10% to 12% per hour.
Than i did the same but with the powersaving on (less color), resulting the same 10% to 12% per hour of battery drain.
Finally i used the watch with the gps set to "Good", no glonass, standby light on and the powersaving off, battery drain by 4% to 5% per hour.

Good news, my ssu which has been replaced by a new one, is not crashing anymore as my original one, however i have still to try the triathlon mode...! Let see...


----------



## iridium7777

exactly like a blackberry user: "I don't need an iphone, it's a toy, my bb is a productivity too" - circa 2014.

have you personally owned a watch from the fenix line? what were you exact experiences that that make you believe that suunto gps watch have been far, far more reliable and accurate? how, in what conditions? how often? or are you just propagating some notion that you've read somewhere else?

garmin forums are a lot more active, and they actually have a forum under the company wing. suunto doesn't seem to bother and the only forum that exists is this one on the watch enthusiast side. garmin outsells suunto what? 3:1? 10:1? 100:1?

you're bound to have more users voice their comments the more product there is, but unless you've personally owned something from the fenix line that you had repeated problems with and given it as many insane chances as you seem to be giving your suunto watches i don't think you should speak broadly like that.

i can make a broad statement that searching #suuntorun hashtags on istagram all i see is pictures of suunto brand ambassadors -- and that real people don't actually purchase this watch unless they get it for free. (incidentally, have you looked on amazon reviews and see how many reviews of the spartan watches were due to free product give aways? at least 50%)

want another anecdote? i wrote to suunto 2 weeks ago asking whether this picture below was real because i'm looking for that screen to set up on my SSWHR and they told me "the HR data shown in the watch, this can be changed through the designated displays for each sport mode in Movescount". o|










bruceames said:


> Compared to Garmin (especially the Fenix line), Suunto GPS watches have been far, far more reliable (not to mention more accurate). So I don't see how you can compare Suunto with Blackberry. Sure the issues with the SSU have been quite a bit more than what has been expected from Suunto. But keep in mind that this watch is a first gen product, the first touchscreen high end sports watch. It gets better with every update. After getting used to the touchscreen I wouldn't want to go back to pushing buttons. And it has by far the best display on the market. I'm not worried about Suunto, but of course if worse comes to worst I would eventually go to Garmin (they would be my 2nd choice).


----------



## bruceames

iridium7777 said:


> exactly like a blackberry user: "I don't need an iphone, it's a toy, my bb is a productivity too" - circa 2014.
> 
> have you personally owned a watch from the fenix line? what were you exact experiences that that make you believe that suunto gps watch have been far, far more reliable and accurate? how, in what conditions? how often? or are you just propagating some notion that you've read somewhere else?
> 
> garmin forums are a lot more active, and they actually have a forum under the company wing. suunto doesn't seem to bother and the only forum that exists is this one on the watch enthusiast side. garmin outsells suunto what? 3:1? 10:1? 100:1?
> 
> you're bound to have more users voice their comments the more product there is, but *unless you've personally owned something from the fenix line that you had repeated problems with and given it as many insane chances as you seem to be giving your suunto watches i don't think you should speak broadly like that.*
> 
> i can make a broad statement that searching #suuntorun hashtags on istagram all i see is pictures of suunto brand ambassadors -- and that real people don't actually purchase this watch unless they get it for free. (incidentally, have you looked on amazon reviews and see how many reviews of the spartan watches were due to free product give aways? at least 50%)
> 
> want another anecdote? i wrote to suunto 2 weeks ago asking whether this picture below was real because i'm looking for that screen to set up on my SSWHR and they told me "the HR data shown in the watch, this can be changed through the designated displays for each sport mode in Movescount". o|


I should have clarified more that I was referring mainly the reliability and accuracy of of the Fenix vs. Ambit lines, or, up until the release of the F5 and SSU. I do not currently own a Garmin watch but your post implies that in order to make a broad generalization that you need to base it off your personal experience, which is ridiculous.

Suunto has made a bold move by going touchscreen with their latest watch, so you're comparing the growing pains of that versus a 4th generation iteration of the Fenix line. But up until these latest watches there is no question on which brand model has been more reliable and accurate. Go find me one post of the Ambit freezing up during a race. Or even at all. The Garmin forums have been littered with such posts. And you can pass it off as Garmin having more posting but even accounting for that, the number of issues were high.

Same goes for GPS, and here there isn't even any room for debate. Fellrnr's website has both the Ambit and SSU well ahead of any Fenix watch in terms of accuracy. Maybe that doesn't matter to you, but it certainly does to me and many others.


----------



## sb029111

PTBC said:


> You would think that some of the basic or small features, like a countdown timer, shouldn't be too difficult to implement and releasing them in between major releases would be a good way to show progress to existing users and give prospective buyers some confidence that the platform is supported and growing etc.


Just thinking about the implementation of "not too difficult" features on the Spartan series, I wonder if the "features" are not being implemented because Suunto drastically miscalculated the necessary memory for all of those fancy features in the initial design of the watch? After all, this is the first color screen, high resolution, and touch screen that they've ever attempted, so it would make sense to me that they simply did not allow enough memory in the design of the watch to implement all of the features they wanted.

That being said, it would also make sense given the troubles that come with long races, or extended use without clearing the watch's memory. If that is the case, don't look for many more features on the Spartan series, unless they quietly update the hardware or come out with another "model" of the same, or similar series so they can increase the memory while also saving face, hoping the Spartan series will quietly die.

Any input on those thoughts?


----------



## Jaka83

@iridium7777

No disrespect, but judging a watch's success based on hashtags on instagram and other social media isn't very wise. Not all athletes are self-loving/promoting. With that said, you are probably right, that not many own a SSU simply because it was a poor launch and support hasn't been all that great with SW and some HW problems along the way.
BUT, I still think the SSU is a good product that needs just a bit more SW ironing and it will be an even better watch.
I'm 80% sure they will add features to it, it's just that businesses these days tend to cut down on R&D resources to save money, which IMO is a huge mistake that down the road bites you in the rear. I'm sure the Suunto programming team is underpowered for what they wanted and want to achieve in the given timeframe. It shows in the slow response time and delayed features that were promised at launch.

In other news, as you probably noticed, Suuntolink has been upgraded this week and is probably a prep for next week's FW update - maybe they added a couple of surprise features since the update has been taking so long.


----------



## sb029111

Jaka83 said:


> @iridium7777
> 
> BUT, I still think the SSU is a good product that needs just a bit more SW ironing and it will be an even better watch.


Exactly why I'm still keeping the Ultra, I may not be using it now, but it's still a pretty decent watch as it sits, I used it for several months before I got the fenix, and I do SO much want to love this watch.. It just needs some genuine tweaking..


----------



## bcalvanese

I own an A3P and a fenix 5x, and I have owned the SSU as well.

I can tell you from experience that the Suunto devices are much more accurate and stable, and I can tell you one of the main reasons why.

Garmin devices are maid in one country, and their software is developed in at least 2 if not 3 countries. This creates major communication problems in software development. I am in software development and I can also tell you this from experience as we have teams of developers from another country.

Bug after bug after bug after bug.

Fix one bug, create 3 other bugs, and in some cases not even fix the original bug.

Suunto produces the watch and the software all in one country (and probably one location). much better communication and development process. Also, they don't crank out beta updates every other week or a month like Garmin. Basically we3 are Garmins testers.

Suunto is probably under a lot of pressure to keep up with the fast paced race for features, and probably is why the SSU had such a rough start. But at least they took their time getting the updates out to insure the best result. Sure everything has its bugs, but Suunto is much more stable and accurate compared to Garmin.

just read the forums and see for yourself.

If I didn't get my fenix 5x for $127.20 I would be cursing this thing up and down right now, but since I got it so cheap I can look at it as a more advanced fitbit...

JMHO


----------



## IronP

Guys, please.....stick to the thread topic, i think that we are loosing the focus here... 
Have a nice weekend and good training!


----------



## martowl

IronP said:


> Guys, please.....stick to the thread topic, i think that we are loosing the focus here...
> Have a nice weekend and good training!


Been too long since this update.....soon we will have focus again


----------



## Unperson

blizzz said:


> Strap on watch is comfortable but wears out quickly. Just wondering how your strap on ultra looks like after few months of daily usage (not just training activities).
> Anyone already replace it?


I've had mine on as a daily watch since I got it back in August of '16. The bits of silicon that rub over each other where the strap is closed show some wear but that's mostly visible due to a loss in the matte look of those parts. In other words: it's fine. I'm not nearly as regularly a runner as some of you, I use mine for two to three runs a week and I average somewhere between 20 and 25 kilometers a week, so if you run much more my experience may differ from yours.


----------



## PTBC

iridium7777 said:


> want another anecdote? i wrote to suunto 2 weeks ago asking whether this picture below was real because i'm looking for that screen to set up on my SSWHR and they told me "the HR data shown in the watch, this can be changed through the designated displays for each sport mode in Movescount". o|
> View attachment 12079882


Regardless of other issues and opinions the fact that Suunto still continue to use images of non-existent screens almost a year after launch without clearly marking them as unavailable (I don't just mean the generic some images may not represent stuff) is not good behaviour, do wonder what the six dots are meant to represent under the activity bars as it currently only shows 3 on the watch


----------



## PTBC

sb029111 said:


> Just thinking about the implementation of "not too difficult" features on the Spartan series, I wonder if the "features" are not being implemented because Suunto drastically miscalculated the necessary memory for all of those fancy features in the initial design of the watch? After all, this is the first color screen, high resolution, and touch screen that they've ever attempted, so it would make sense to me that they simply did not allow enough memory in the design of the watch to implement all of the features they wanted.
> 
> That being said, it would also make sense given the troubles that come with long races, or extended use without clearing the watch's memory. If that is the case, don't look for many more features on the Spartan series, unless they quietly update the hardware or come out with another "model" of the same, or similar series so they can increase the memory while also saving face, hoping the Spartan series will quietly die.
> 
> Any input on those thoughts?


I think that's not unreasonable and there was some speculation early on that part of the issues may be due to the watch having a lack of memory or memory management issues, e.g. progressive slowdown in responsiveness, sometimes stopped recording some metrics after a couple of hours etc.


----------



## gousias

If everyone agrees with this, then we should not complain for expensive beta products! IMHO especially the simpler things should be tested and guaranteed before releasing a product!


----------



## PTBC

gousias said:


> If everyone agrees with this, then we should not complain for expensive beta products! IMHO especially the simpler things should be tested and guaranteed before releasing a product!


Saw SSU at local MEC and they are selling it at 30% discount, for a watch less than 1 year old that isn't great, so maybe Suunto will rethink future plans about releasing a beta state firmware in the future.


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> Saw SSU at local MEC and they are selling it at 30% discount, for a watch less than 1 year old that isn't great, so maybe Suunto will rethink future plans about releasing a beta state firmware in the future.


Part of it is that the watch was overpriced to begin with, but discounts on a watch nearly a year old are common. I bought the A3 for about 25% under list price about 8 months after it came out. Do you think think the watch still has beta firmware, and if not, why would the initial 'beta' firmware affect the street price today?


----------



## Pegasus

I think the watch has been a bit of a fail but Suunto have just about managed to produce something useable out of it.

Early on it didn't look like it would get even that far. They have lost me as a customer now though, too much hype and empty promises, it's just not a rounded product and there is no way I could buy SSU 2 or whatever they call it as a matter of principle.

I'm not paying the price I did to test someone's product, they must think we are a bunch of mugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

If only there was an alternative! I agree the SSU is lacking features that should have been there from the start. 
Other manufacturers start off with way more features, but then they lack the reliability. 
Somehow this market is struck with unfinished products and suunto used to be on the safe side of that race, excelling with reliability. 
I'll stick to the SSU if they fix those crashes soon. It is a beautiful watch, maybe nothing I'd call ultra, but certainly fit for the not-so-ultra stuff I do... 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

Excuse me but when members-owners here declare that Garmin forum have less reports of crashes than this forum it is questionable at least to keep telling about reliability of this product only to balance among the lacks and the promises!


----------



## blizzz

gousias said:


> Excuse me but when members-owners here declare that Garmin forum have less reports of crashes than this forum it is questionable at least to keep telling about reliability of this product only to balance among the lacks and the promises!


Someone here mentioned we should have focus on topic.

But i found this video on youtube i want to share  funny how reliable Garmen really is , heheh 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

blizzz said:


> Someone here mentioned we should have focus on topic.


Posting in a specific FW update thread over 2 months after the update, there's no longer any reason to focus on the 'topic'. That's what typically happens to outdated threads like this, and there's nothing wrong with it. Post whatever you like.


----------



## PTBC

bruceames said:


> Part of it is that the watch was overpriced to begin with, but discounts on a watch nearly a year old are common. I bought the A3 for about 25% under list price about 8 months after it came out. Do you think think the watch still has beta firmware, and if not, why would the initial 'beta' firmware affect the street price today?


As the watch is still missing features based on the launch advertising (and screens shown in the current advertising) you could argue it's still a 'beta' product, though that would be more of a technical distinction, it's certainly a much more usable product than was launched.

The issues with the launch certainly haven't helped Suunto sell the watch and that was down to the beta nature of the early firmware. In the case I mentioned I was visiting another store and it was clearance priced (Suunto are still selling at full price) and their other large store near me doesnt even stock it or display it, there have been other reports of retailers pulling the Spartan from European commentators a while back, harder to sell something if it's not carried and the lack of confidence from stores has to be down to something, could just be Suunto's pricing as much as anything else.

Trying to get a jump on Garmin may have been the issue, but you have to think that at some point a group of engineers/developers said they could deliver something functional with missing features that they could hopefully deliver over the next few months and a group of marketing/sales people decided that the missing features wouldn't matter and people would wait a few months, easy to say with hindsight I know, but not the right call. Would be interesting to know how much the decision to launch was based on beating Garmin to market and misjudging that Fenix 5 was still over 6 months away

On another point I ran today on a raised path on a **** boarding wetlands going out to the ocean with clear skies so should be excellent GPS conditions and I had the razor sharp track others have mentioned, a 10 foot path and track was on it all the way and it was there and back and even had me on the correct side of the track most of the time


----------



## gousias

blizzz said:


> Someone here mentioned we should have focus on topic.
> 
> But i found this video on youtube i want to share  funny how reliable Garmen really is , heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please, what is left to expand on concerning the topic always? Should we not discuss about problems? OK! Three times so far I have been left out of battery earlier from 36%! 
Otherwise than that I have never purchased other products than SUUNTO, so I feel I have a right to express my frustration when problems occur!


----------



## blizzz

I do not know. My SSU is working just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

Apart from the crashes my SSU is performing great. Last Saturday it recorded very good tracks for over 15km in the forest. 
I think we'll see an update this week.. Fingers crossed! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

Mine is working very well, though I don't use it every day like some folks here. Saturday it recorded a 5 hour hike, with some manual pauses, and no crashing at all. I haven't reset it since the last firmware update and I'm using default profiles.


----------



## BobMiles

It's interesting that there are so many differences in using default vs. Custom sport modes. 
Maybe they limit customization so much right now as it would get unstable if you use certain combinations.. 
Why else can we not add graphs, while the preset sport modes have them? But then, altitude navigation works just fine in custom sport modes... I don't see the point! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iridium7777

Intervals Training:

Out of curiosity -- can anyone actually get to the intervals training when they use a custom running screen? I'm only able to see intervals setting if I use any of the default running screens, not my custom one.

Suunto, as always, is beyond useless and asked me to send watch data to them but they actually would not confirm whether interval training is supposed to work in custom screens or only in the pre-programmed ones?


----------



## BobMiles

iridium7777 said:


> Intervals Training:
> 
> Out of curiosity -- can anyone actually get to the intervals training when they use a custom running screen? I'm only able to see intervals setting if I use any of the default running screens, not my custom one.
> 
> Suunto, as always, is beyond useless and asked me to send watch data to them but they actually would not confirm whether interval training is supposed to work in custom screens or only in the pre-programmed ones?


I use interval training with a custom running sport mode. You need to set it up in the sport mode explicitly and activate it in the start screen on the watch. Once you've done both, switch screens and you'll find the interval screen.


----------



## maex2110

BobMiles said:


> I use interval training with a custom running sport mode. You need to set it up in the sport mode explicitly and activate it in the start screen on the watch. Once you've done both, switch screens and you'll find the interval screen.


Followed your instructions and tried to set up interval for new running sports mode and sadly did not succeed.
In addition with pool swimming setting up intervals is not present.
Further features missing after a long period (since august 2017 with every month of getting nearly to the the point of firing this gadget to .. sorry missing words) of using this expensive gadget:
- Missing heart rate zone visualisation
- Missing different heart rate zones for different sport modes
- Not accurate gps
- Missing manual calibration of foot pod and not accurate auto calibration (watch can only be used on treadmills with running speed up to 5 minutes/km)
- Heart rate seems to be inacurate (zoom in to a few seconds and look at heart rate deviation in short intervals in nearly every heart rate zone)

And last but not least:
One crash each week since last firmware update end of march in biking sports mode.
And two crashes in open water swimming sports mode.
And one times starting open water swimming, saving it with a log returning a run (!) over 800 metres with missing gps data.

Sorry to say I was not motivated enough to write to suunto support since I did once a survey for suunto for the spartan ultra and did not get any feedback from them.
So this week I promise with full awareness when suunto will not solve all the stuff I mentioned above with the next fw update I will give my spartan ultra to my four year old daughter. She likes the beautyful colors of the different sports modes.


----------



## BobMiles

maex2110 said:


> Followed your instructions and tried to set up interval for new running sports mode and sadly did not succeed.


This should definitely work. You have to trade one of the screens for an interval screen. Those are preset and you can't change the display (i know...). Maybe yu have to set up a new custom running mode from scratch but it should be there!
Can you post a screenshot maybe?


----------



## borgelkranz

maex2110 said:


> Followed your instructions and tried to set up interval for new running sports mode and sadly did not succeed.


Make sure that your custom sport mode contains an interval screen such as shown in the following screenshot:








Only if your custom sport mode contains one of these screens, the interval mode can be activated *on the watch* in the respective sport mode's options.

You can reach the options as follows:

Before starting the move with the lower button
During recording by long pressing the middle button

Hope this helps!


----------



## borgelkranz

BobMiles said:


> This should definitely work. You have to trade one of the screens for an interval screen. Those are preset and you can't change the display (i know...). Maybe yu have to set up a new custom running mode from scratch but it should be there!
> Can you post a screenshot maybe?


Actually one can change the displays a tiny bit. This eluded me for a long time because it works differently than with other screens, which is awkward usability wise.

If you click the screen, you get a customization menu as shown in the following screen shots:
















As you can see the 7 fields screen sports three flavors and the 3 field screen two.


----------



## PTBC

Hopefully the update will be out tomorrow, it's dragging on now


----------



## PTBC

borgelkranz said:


> Actually one can change the displays a tiny bit. This eluded me for a long time because it works differently than with other screens, which is awkward usability wise.
> 
> If you click the screen, you get a customization menu as shown in the following screen shots:
> 
> As you can see the 7 fields screen sports three flavors and the 3 field screen two.


I had a look and tried as you suggested and I was able to add an interval screen. so assume the rest of it will work, had to press the circle/arrow icon to see the screens to select, I tried doing this after the last update and couldn't so maybe something that changed on website since then to allow selection of interval screens


----------



## BobMiles

borgelkranz said:


> Actually one can change the displays a tiny bit. This eluded me for a long time because it works differently than with other screens, which is awkward usability wise.
> 
> If you click the screen, you get a customization menu as shown in the following screen shots:
> 
> View attachment 12120314
> 
> View attachment 12120322
> 
> 
> As you can see the 7 fields screen sports three flavors and the 3 field screen two.


Thanks! I already knew about that, but I hope there will be full customization available soon. Again, I don't see why it is not open for full customization in the first place. It can't be any more demanding than other screens.

If today is not update Wednesday, suunto has a really wide interpretation of "beginning of June"...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhonzatko

I'm afraid that behind all those delays is something very bad regarding the new selected watch platform, hw resources of the watch etc.
They are probably not able to deliver all promised functionality and the current development is about compromises.


----------



## gousias

Highly possible I'm afraid too! If so, this model could turn out to be a failure from many aspects but would never be admitted!


----------



## SUPmission

Maybe you lot here would know. I had this impression when I bought my SSU Black months ago..Was the Spartan Ultra designed to have all the functions of the Ambit3 Peak Sapphire with (added benefits of) color screen and touch screen? 

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## maex2110

borgelkranz said:


> Make sure that your custom sport mode contains an interval screen such as shown in the following screenshot:
> View attachment 12120234
> 
> 
> Only if your custom sport mode contains one of these screens, the interval mode can be activated *on the watch* in the respective sport mode's options.
> 
> You can reach the options as follows:
> 
> Before starting the move with the lower button
> During recording by long pressing the middle button
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for the detailed description. 
I must apologize because I did not mention that my problem, was not about interval training for custom running sports mode. With these I got no problems.
My problem is about interval training modes for pool swimming since for swimming you do mostly interval training. 
For me it s important there to see how long my recovery is between the sets. This is standard use case and it s implemented for example for polar v800 or garmin forerunner 735xt.
And the duration of recovery time is not included in the variable list for the customization of the sports modes.

Over all I am very very disappointed having bought this expensive gadget! 
And in my last post I also forgot to mention the biggest missing feature:
- Support of Suunto Apps or a similar generic way to develop own apps for the ssu!!!


----------



## BobMiles

I too think they are having fundamental problems... 
A lot of the features are just a few lines of code and yet they don't get it done. Maybe a memory leak problem or something with the platform... 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

maex2110 said:


> Thank you for the detailed description.
> I must apologize because I did not mention that my problem, was not about interval training for custom running sports mode. With these I got no problems.
> My problem is about interval training modes for pool swimming since for swimming you do mostly interval training.
> For me it s important there to see how long my recovery is between the sets. This is standard use case and it s implemented for example for polar v800 or garmin forerunner 735xt.
> And the duration of recovery time is not included in the variable list for the customization of the sports modes.
> 
> Over all I am very very disappointed having bought this expensive gadget!
> And in my last post I also forgot to mention the biggest missing feature:
> - Support of Suunto Apps or a similar generic way to develop own apps for the ssu!!!


Pool swimming mode is completely interval based. You don't need to add an interval mode as those are recognised automatically. 
You swim your set, after that you get information about the last interval as well as time in rest. It's all there. 
I share your disappointment with the SSU but it's not as bad as you state it.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maex2110

BobMiles said:


> Pool swimming mode is completely interval based. You don't need to add an interval mode as those are recognised automatically.
> You swim your set, after that you get information about the last interval as well as time in rest. It's all there.
> I share your disappointment with the SSU but it's not as bad as you state it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Where can I find time in rest?


----------



## borgelkranz

BobMiles said:


> I too think they are having fundamental problems...
> A lot of the features are just a few lines of code and yet they don't get it done. Maybe a memory leak problem or something with the platform...
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Again we are all speculating because the promised update is not coming. I think we best wait some more.
I am no software developer but most of my coworkers are. An my daily experience from documenting software is that software is a tricky thing...

To distract us from potential doomsday:








Maybe features are stagnating because software is correlated with computation and computation somehow is inhernetly logical? :-d

Anyhow, marketing got me. It was illogical to buy this watch in August 2016. But now logic tells me to wait and see what they deliver. They are a small company that up to now lived up to their promises.


----------



## borgelkranz

BobMiles said:


> Pool swimming mode is completely interval based. You don't need to add an interval mode as those are recognised automatically.
> You swim your set, after that you get information about the last interval as well as time in rest. It's all there.
> I share your disappointment with the SSU but it's not as bad as you state it.
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


I never swam using the SSU. But as stated in the quote, isn't it in the sports mode already? Check this screenshot:








And yes, I share your disappointment in many respects. But things improved from August 2016 up to now. Just as BobMiles said, it's not THAT BAD, only bad.


----------



## maex2110

borgelkranz said:


> I never swam using the SSU. But as stated in the quote, isn't it in the sports mode already? Check this screenshot:
> View attachment 12124626
> 
> 
> And yes, I share your disappointment in many respects. But things improved from August 2016 up to now. Just as BobMiles said, it's not THAT BAD, only bad.


No I think not: Recovery time is the time your body needs to rest to recover fully after training.

Only bad is not enough for this amount of money. And it s not getting better with a lack of communication from Suunto!


----------



## borgelkranz

Looks like something is happening:








The link shows the old release notes though...


----------



## BobMiles

borgelkranz said:


> Looks like something is happening:
> View attachment 12124666
> 
> 
> The link shows the old release notes though...


And it is the old version number.. Mine doesn't show anything different than the last days... But we'll see!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

BobMiles said:


> I too think they are having fundamental problems...
> A lot of the features are just a few lines of code and yet they don't get it done. Maybe a memory leak problem or something with the platform...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


I think you may be closer to the truth than you realize, either a memory leak, or simply a hardware situation where there is not enough memory to accomplish some of the things they're trying to do. Perhaps they could improve via memory management, but that would be quite difficult. The "symptoms" that are described from many certainly point toward a genuine memory problem, be it hardware, or software.


----------



## sb029111

borgelkranz said:


> They are a small company that up to now lived up to their promises.


They are now part of a huge conglomerate that owns several outdoors related companies, American Sports. They own Wilson, Soloman, Precor, and a host of others. See for yourself: http://www.amersports.com/brands/

It seems that they're now more concerned with the mother ship, and the profit line than their customers as they were when they were the small, independant, Finnish company that actually carried the Finns philosophy and honor!


----------



## MoLu

sb029111 said:


> They are now part of a huge conglomerate that owns several outdoors related companies, American Sports. They own Wilson, Soloman, Precor, and a host of others. See for yourself: http://www.amersports.com/brands/
> 
> It seems that they're now more concerned with the mother ship, and the profit line than their customers as they were when they were the small, independant, Finnish company that actually carried the Finns philosophy and honor!


They've been part of Amersports since '99, so since way before the release of products like the T6 and is different versions or the entire Ambit series. I'd say this acquisition didn't keep them from developing real good stuff for more than a decennium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridium7777

thank you! that has now worked and i don't need to send my log files to suunto and wait for another 2 weeks for an asinine answer.



BobMiles said:


> You need to set it up in the sport mode explicitly and activate it in the start screen on the watch. Once you've done both, switch screens and you'll find the interval screen.


----------



## IronP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

